# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Буриме, готовая продукция

## bobsan

Йессс!!!! Я успел первый!!!!! Ёхоу!!!!!!

Здесь выкладываем только ГОТОВУЮ продукцию
от буриме. 

Задания в другой темке!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

вот задание полеченное от Звездочки на старом форуме

Разлука 
Грейдер 
Помеченный 
Бабочка 
Гонимый 
Ковыль 
Прибой 
Пароход 
Москвич 
Студия 
Поездки 
Размышления 
Самоанализ 
Предсказания

САМООНАЛИЗ

Парохода гудок на Москва реке,
Размышлений прервал моих бег,
Грейдер я увидал  вдалеке,
Машинист там мусолил Казбек.

Я разлукой гонимый в себе горю,
Ты ответь, ну не стой, не молчи,
Словно бабочка я прилетел к огню,
И упал где-то возле свечи.

В той поездке опять предсказание,
Что вернусь я помеченный злом,
Только жаль ты не сможешь любить меня,
Все что было, то было лишь сном.

А прибой все облизывал корни травы,
И ковыль все ему позволял,
Словно в студии песенки пели мы,
И никто в этом нам не мешал.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*bobsan*

Я разлукой гонимый в себе горю,
Ты ответь, ну не стой, не молчи,
Словно бабочка я прилетел к огню,
И упал где-то возле свечи.

НУ Сашуля! Первый успел, да ещё и задание супер выполнил!
Умничка! :Aga:   :Ok:  :wink: :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Пока задания нет, вот... соответсвенно погоде... и настроению.:confused: :smile: 

*Когда вдуг деревья покроются инеем*

*Когда вдуг деревья покроются инеем
И ляжет на землю туман
И в сердце поселится нотка смятения
Я вспомню, что ты мне сказал

Слова словно камни в лицо были брошены
При этом спокоен ты был
Решил за двоих ты - так будет удобней нам
Так чтож ты меня разводил?

В словах твоих слышится нотка смятения
В них страх, и разлука, тоска
Но ты так решил -и сказать больше нечего
Развязка давно уж видна

Уйти сразу ты всё никак не решаешься
Цепляешься, хочешь понять
А правильно ль ты принимаешь решение?
Но, поздно - меня не догнать

Лечу я как птица, с крылом перевязанным -
Остатки суровых тех дней
Всё дальше, и дальше, туда, где тебя уж нет
И нет тех бессонных ночей

Быть может настанут такие мгновения
Захочешь меня ты обнять
Любил ведь до боли, до головокружения
Но, жизнь не хотел ты менять

Привычно, и скучно, всё так одноОбразно
Меня на неё променял
Забыл, что фортуна лишь раз улыбается
Ты с нею мой милый играл

Тебя я молила - одумайся, милый мой!
Быть рядом с тобой я хочу!
А ты, лишь одно твердил, взглядом потупившим
Тебя я люблю, но, уйду.

Быть может потом ты поймёшь что же сделал я
И всё - чтоб тебя лишь спати
Ведь ты молода, энергична, красивая
А я только груз на пути.

Ну чтож, будь по твоему, время рассудит нас
Сегодня сожжём мы мосты
Вернёшься ты к жизни, спокойной, размеренной
А я - на меня не смотри.......*

----------


## RОМЧИК777

*Звёздочка*,
 Приветик Буремисты.:wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> *Звёздочка*,
>  Приветик Буремисты.:wink:


Драсти-драсти!
Классная у нас квартирка!:smile:

----------


## ivkarm

> Пока задания нет, вот... соответсвенно погоде... и настроению.:confused: :smile: 
> 
> *Когда вдуг деревья покроются инеем*
> 
> *Когда вдуг деревья покроются инеем
> И ляжет на землю туман
> И в сердце поселится нотка смятения
> Я вспомню, что ты мне сказал
> 
> ...


Звездочка,читаю и плачеу.Плачу и пью.Ты хочешь сделать из меня алкоголика?))):smile: :smile: :smile:

----------


## ivkarm

> вот задание полеченное от Звездочки на старом форуме
> 
> Разлука 
> Грейдер 
> Помеченный 
> Бабочка 
> Гонимый 
> Ковыль 
> Прибой 
> ...


Психиатор вот кто рулит))) шутка,я еще хуже) тоже шутка.
хотя кто знает...................:smile: :smile: :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звездочка,читаю и плачеу.Плачу и пью.Ты хочешь сделать из меня алкоголика?)))


:eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: Нет, не хочу! А что, есть такие тенденции им стать? 
Надеюсь не от моего (стихом не назовёшь) моей пробы что-то написать?:eek: :smile:

----------


## Umka

Привет всем!!!
Вот есть хорошие стихи:

2 15 42
42 15
37 08 5
20 20 20!

38 46
0 4 20
7 08 33
20 20 20!

:o)

----------


## PAN

*Umka*,


Я фигею с твоего шарфика....... (о фигуре даже не упоминаю...)
Выглядит - как у Барто:

Уронили Умку на пол...:mad: 
Растопырил Умка лапы...:frown: 
Затянули Умке шею...:eek: 
Я с тебя, Олег, фигею....:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

[QUOTE Как у Барто:

Уронили Умку на пол...:mad: 
Растопырил Умка лапы...:frown: 
Затянули Умке шею...:eek: 
Я с тебя, Олег, фигею....:biggrin:[/QUOTE]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  Пашка, ты супер!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Привет всем!!!
> Вот есть хорошие стихи:
> 
> 2 15 42
> 42 15
> 37 08 5
> 20 20 20!
> 
> 38 46
> ...


Воооооов!!!!! Олежка, ведмедь ходючий!! Енто что ты выдал? Скорее всего от недостаточности поступления кислорода, после затяжки шарфиком.))

37 15 40 
29 60 
28 6 17 
7 13 50
2 1 4 8 
36 14
5 12 18
8 7 14
))))))

----------


## PAN

Это я супер????? :Vah:  

Марина!!! На себя посмотри!!!!!!:biggrin: 
Такой красоты я давно не видел..... :Ok:  

Посмотришь - вроде 
Обычный клоун...
Одет по моде - 
Весь размалёван...
Колпак и нос, 
И губ экватор -
Всего лишь маска?
Не жизнь, а сказка...
Так выше хвост, 
Мой модератор!!!
:wink: .....:smile:

----------


## bobsan

*Mazaykina*,
 супер аватар!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
 Паша ты сегодня явно в ударе!!!!
давай!!!!жги !!!!дальше!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

Жгу....:tongue: 

В майке полосатой, :Ha:  
С грудью волосатой, :Vah:  
С головой лохматой...:rolleyes: 

Кто это, ребята???.....:biggrin:

----------


## Renegat

КТО скажет, а че здесь твариться  :050:

----------


## Zahubat

> КТО скажет, а че здесь твариться


Это вроде того:_пиво водка лимонад-сигареты шоколад_. :023:

----------


## PAN

*Zahubat*, :Ok:  ...



> пиво водка лимонад-сигареты шоколад


Друг, коллега, корешь, брат - или просто *Zahubat*.....:biggrin:

----------


## Renegat

> *Zahubat*, ...
> 
> 
> Друг, коллега, корешь, брат - или просто *Zahubat*.....:biggrin:


Водка пиво Автомат это точно *Zahubat*   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> КТО скажет, а че здесь твариться


Стихи пишем! :Aga:   :Aga:  
И БУримешничаем ( задают слова, ты делаешь стих):wink: :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> *Это вроде того:пиво водка лимонад-сигареты шоколад*


Пиво, водка, лимонад
Сигареты, шоколад
Это всё конечно клёво
Только мы забыли Лёву

Он сегодня не придёт
Форум наш он не найдёт
После водки с шоколадом
Ходит он чагой-то задом!
:wink: :wink: :wink: :biggrin:  :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Эй, друзья! Куда вас прёт?!
БУРИМЕ ведь тут идёт!
Счас я темку замучу
На стихах к вам подкачу.:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Пошла открывать темку, как там у нас была - " Общение в стихах" :Aga:

----------


## Umka

Ага, все с новыми аватарками!!!!!!!
Один Пашка решил не изменять себе и не расставаться с балалаечкой :o)

*Звёздочка*, правильно, делай темку, пообщаемся :o)

----------


## dAnte

а вот и я, скоро и стишками отмечусь (наверное)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> 


Ужевчера была готова :Ha:  :wink:  :Aga:  



> а вот и я, скоро и стишками отмечусь (наверное)


Ну давай скорее! Заждались! :Ok:  :wink: :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Мне задание не давали вроде. Вот, только что с конвеера.:smile: 

*Возвращаясь в прошлое ( Другу)*

Не спалось нам - сидели, болтали.
Каждый думал о чём - то своём.
Незаметно рассвет уж подкрался, 
Ну а мы, всё о том же поём.

Разговорам конца нет и края.
Не могу я тебя убедить,
Что, напрасно тревожишь себя ты.
С этим нужно смириться, и жить.

Ты обиды забыть всё не можешь,
Нанесённые кем-то тебе.
Ну забудь их - прости, если можешь.
Успокой ты страданья в себе.

Жизнь кипит, продолжение будет.
Встретишь счастье своё на пути.
Время лечит, и ты всё забудешь.
Ты поверь мне, так легче, пойми.

Если веру в людей потерял ты,
И в себе не уверен порой,
Помогу я найте тебе снова,
Равновесие, в жизни покой.

Ты не веришь, ну чтож, улыбайся.
Не отстану ведь я, так и знай.
Ведь друзей я в беде не бросаю.
Посмотри на меня.... засыпай.

Завтра снова поднимется солце.
Будет день как и все, может быть.
Я с тобою поспорить готова - 
Что без веры тебе не прожить.

----------


## PAN

> Один Пашка решил не изменять себе и не расставаться с балалаечкой


Русская народная поговорка: "Всё пропью - гармонь оставлю...":rolleyes: 

В данном случае - балалайку....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

НУ...........
ЗА ДРУЖБУ!!!
 :Pivo:   :Pivo:  

МНЕ ОЧЕНЬ НРАВИТСЯ, НУ ОЧЕНЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

Тебе чего больше нравиться, не пойму - Дружба или Пиво???? :Vah:  ....

----------


## bobsan

стихи мне нравятся.!!!
а пиво за дружбу!!!

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*!!! 
Полностью разделяю :Aga:   и всенепременно поддерживаю!!! :Pivo:  ...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> стихи мне нравятся.!!!





> Полностью разделяю и всенепременно поддерживаю!!! ...
> __________________


Эт о которых стихах?
Об этих  ? :Vah:  
7 15 23
18 9 
35 12 2 
5729

----------


## PAN

:biggrin: Таня! я больше про пиво.... :Vah:  

И вообще - зафлудили Буриме....:mad: 

Все кыш в Диалоги стихоплётские.....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Мне задание не давали, так что, звиняйте... на свободную тему....

*Случайная встреча*

Мимолётное видение 
Посетило вдруг меня
Вновь тебя е увидала, 
В яркий полдень, как тогда

Было весело, прикольно
За тобой мне наблюдать
Ты меня смешил забавно
Ничего не дал сказать

Время быстро пролетело
Мне на лекции пора
Загрустил ты - было видно
Чтож до встречи, и пока

Телефоном обменяться 
Позабыли мы в тот раз
С той поры мы не встречались
Что что вспомнилось сейчас
-------------------------------

*Любимому!* 

С тобой мы встретились случайно
Затейливый узор любви - 
На раны лёг мне он, бальзамом
Послушай, и не говори....

А началось всё вроде с шутки
Болтали вечно ни о чём
Ты восхищался мной, как будто
Я молча слушала - потом .....

Потом увидела сама я
Что создан ты лишь  для меня
Когда б тебя не повстречала
Души порыв не увидала
Когда б сама, замкнувшись вечно
Тебе ответ я не дала - 
Я б не познала очень много -
Как долго я тебя ждала!

Я с каждой встречей расцветаю
Так много я хочу сказать,  но - 
Ты ведь знаешь в чём загвоздка
Я промолчу - зачем роптать!

И если вдруг судьба решит нам
Разлуку вновь преподнести
Приму я молча, будет больно
Нас будет некому спасти

Я не хочу грустить сегодня
Я знаю - скоро ты придёшь
И за собой, с надеждой робкой
Меня в наш мир ты позовёшь

Не откажусь, приму с улыбкой
Я предложение твоё
И улетим в полёт мы вечный
Пусть месяц светит нам в окно

А утром снова миг разлуки
И снова ожиданий нить
Я буду ждать тебя, ты знаешь
К окну я буду подходить

Спасибо милый за заботу!
Я за любовь благодарю!
И за терпенье твоё тоже...
И знай, что я тебя люблю!

25.01.2007

----------


## bobsan

*Звёздочка*,
 УХ ТЫ !!!!!!!!

целая ода!!!!!

ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!!!!

----------


## maknata

Я нашлась! Я снова с вами!
Со своими вродь стихами))
Ну куда же я без вас?
Вы ж ребята - просто класс!!!!

----------


## Tra-la-la-la

Ооо.Первый раз в этой темке. Люди, это что-то!!!!!

----------


## Navruz

Жизнь в 100 словах:
Колыбель. Пеленки. Плач. 
Слово. Шаг. Простуда. Врач. 
Беготня. Игрушки. Брат . 
Двор. Качели. Детский сад. 
Школа. Двойка. Тройка. Пять. 
Мяч. Подножка. Гипс. Кровать. 
Драка. Кровь. Разбитый нос. 
Двор. Друзья. Тусовка. Форс. 
Институт. Весна. Кусты. 
Лето. Сессия. Хвосты. 
Пиво. Водка. Джин со льдом. 
Кофе. Сессия. Диплом . 
Романтизм. Любовь. Звезда. 
Руки. Губы. Ночь без сна. 
Свадьба. Теща. Тесть. Капкан. 
Ссора. Клуб. Друзья. Стакан. 
Дом. Работа. 
Дом. Семья. 
Солнце. Лето. 
Снег. Зима. 
Сын. Пеленки. Колыбель. 
Стресс. Любовница. Постель. 
Бизнес. Деньги. План. Аврал. 
Телевизор. Сериал. 
Дача. Вишни. Кабачки. 
Седина. Мигрень. Очки. 
Внук. Пеленки. Колыбель. 
Стресс. Давление. Постель. 
Сердце. Почки. Кости. Врач. 
Речи. Гроб. Прощанье. Плач

Не моё!
жена нашла где-то...

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Navruz*, в этой теме только своё! :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## maknata

Отчитываюсь : задание выполнено!))) 
maknata,
Ночь
Телефон
Провод
Ворона
Звезда 
Ветер
Страх
Град
Мясо
Бред
Чума
Радость

На землю тихо пустилась НОЧЬ,
Молчит охрипший ТЕЛЕФОН...
Никто не в силах мне помочь,
Не позвонит мне больше он.
Нас связывал лишь ПРОВОД телефонный
Когда в компьютерной тиши
Искала я тебя, знакомец незнакомый,
ЗВЕЗДА моей израненной души.
С далёких стран весёлый ВЕТЕР
Мне приносил дыхание твоё,
Любимый мой, единственный на свете,
Ведь мне казалось песню мы одну поём...
Однажды утром, на рассвете
Закаркала ВОРОНА под окном,
Приснилось МЯСО и котлеты...
Во истину - дурной был сон!
Какой то СТРАХ сковал мне душу
Звонком взорвался телефон.
- Прости меня, так будет лучше...
Сказал тогда мне он.
Его слова как ГРАД меня избили, 
Так холодно и больно было мне...
Но ведь друг друга мы любили!!!
Хоть не встречались ночью при луне...
Похоже всё на БРЕД, в мои то годы!
Инетная любовь, заразна, как ЧУМА!
Ну неужели это всё со мною происходит?
Да в этом виновата я сама..
Что нужно женщине? Немного ласки,
Приятных слов немножко и тепла
И чтоб любовь не только страсти
Но в душу РАДОСТЬ принесла.
Ночами зависая в чате
Влюбилась, словно в юности года
Как хорошо, что до любви в реале
Инетная любовь не довела!:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Хоть не встречались ночью при луне...
> Похоже всё на БРЕД, в мои то годы!
> Инетная любовь, заразна, как ЧУМА!
> Ну неужели это всё со мною происходит?


........................ :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

> Нас связывал лишь ПРОВОД телефонный


какие интересные взаимоотношения......

ты меня связал ,
а я тебя любила......



А в ощем очень хорошо!!!!!

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,

Хитрые глаза и тельняшка делают тебя похожим на Матроскина.... :Vah:  
У тебя не возникает желания коровку завести?????:rolleyes: ......:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> не возникает желания коровку завести?????


это что значит , надо ключик вставить???????????

а кто у нас сегодня коровка??????:wink: 

в принципе можно и завести :Aga:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Хромая Судьба,
*Город
Праздник
Песня
Слова
Ответ
Странный
Камень
Груда
Река
Амбразура*


*Наш форум так страннен,
Так чист и светел...
Нашим праздникам 
Шумно и тесно...
Но, из всех нами 
Созданных текстов,
Можно сделать одну
Хорошую песню...

У нас много слов,
Мы бросаем как камни
Их друг другу
В лицо и спину,
Словно груды ответов
В закрытые ставни...
В амбразуре любви
Наблюдаем картину..

В нашем городе много
Веселых друзей,
Подтверждающих в целом
Закон притяженья...
Я на форуме этом 
До ночи торчу -
Вижу их отраженье,
Вижу их отраженье...*

----------


## PAN

Любушка.... Без коммммммм...... :flower:  

Да.... Давненько я такого не видел........

----------


## bobsan

*Хромая Судьба*,
 Люба!!
классно, и главное большой такой стих.....

----------


## bobsan

вот выполнил!!!!!!
так кое что.


Печать
Ночь
Рыло
Мясорубка
Лед
Подземка
Прутик
Свирель
Чаша
Крендель
Колесо


Ночь, печаль, иду я по подземке,
Прутик я сломал и  сделаю свирель,
Куплю я к чаю что-нибудь в аптеке,
Подруга ждет меня , такая канитель.

Вышел в город я , тут крендель подгребает,
Грудь как колесо, а рыло как кирпич,
В моем кармане мясорубка зря скучает,
Против нее он лишь дешевый бич.

Я радостный опять иду на встречу,
Но лед мой враг , да  что же я как лох,
Реанимации работу обеспечу,
И чашу эту я испил как мог.

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*bobsan*,как всегда суров,.... но справедлив!

----------


## bobsan

задание лежит невыполненое а меня все куда-то несет.......
вот что навеялось



Твой голос изменился очень резко,
Но ты сдержалась, вынесла удар,
С тобой я поступил наверно дерзко,
Но я не виноват, отвечу за базар.

Тебя я сам позвал к себе на встречу,
И ты пришла, я счастлив как щенок,
Я обо всем забыл и торт и свечи,
Лишь о тебе забыть ни как не мог.

Сидели мы общались, было классно,
Была ты весела , я остроумен был,
Звонок у телефона был ужасен,
О боже как я обо всем забыл.

Я нервничаю, злюсь, о как все глупо,
Не уходи постой я через час вернусь,
Не дождалась меня моя голуба,
Я виноват , так мне и надо, пусть.

Теперь ты думаешь, что все мужчины гады,
Все одинаковые сволочи они,
Что ж может быть , наверно так и надо,
Утру я сопли глупые свои.

----------


## PAN

Неустанно повторяю - РОМАНТИК....:rolleyes: ..... :Ok:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*PAN*, сам то когда начнешь готовое выкладывать... поизносился на помойке?

З.Ы. Скажу по секрету, я еще не научилась отвечать на сообщения *покраснела*

----------


## PAN

Любушка, подожди немного - ВСЁ будет...:rolleyes: 
Я и так на форум запрыгиваю - свежего воздуха глотну  :Aga:  - и опять ныряю на другую площадку:cool:  - с началом года очень много изменений в законодательстве.... :Jopa:  ...........

Всех ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  ........

----------


## bobsan

да видимо муза всех покинула.........

----------


## PAN

> да видимо муза всех покинула.........


"Меня сегодня муза посетила...
Посетила: так немного посидела и ушла..." :Ha:  

Не отчаивайтесь!!!!!:wink: :biggrin: ....

----------


## Umka

*Хромая Судьба*, срочно требую сменить ник!!!!!! :mad:

на более жизнеутверждающий
 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

Я сам тебя позвал на встречу,
Все приготовил, ночь не спал
И думал все я обеспечу,
И вот заветный час настал.

Мы встретились, счастливый вечер,
Сходили в модный ресторан,
И вот зажглись желанья свечи,
Я обнимал твой гибкий стан.

Я целовал твою улыбку,
Тебя ласкал во всех местах,
С тобой писал любви открытку,
Поэму в десяти листах.

И вот уж близок миг соитья,
Ты вся горишь , я весь горю,
Но что то не готов входить я ,
На друга своего смотрю.

А он висит на пол шестого,
И говорит, работай сам,
Не ждал я  от него такого,
Не огорчал, я раньше дам.

Пускай я не был, супер мачо,
И не был , супер Дон Жуан,
Но было все всегда иначе,
Всегда работал «мальчуган»

А тут такая не связуха,
Хочу тебя и могу,
И на старуху есть проруха,
Сказала ты : - щяс помогу,

И так и эдак помогала,
Но не выходит ничего,
И счастья встречи не познали, 
Все  из-за «друга» моего.

В  глазах моих застыла мука,
В глазах твоих немой вопрос,
Тебе вот милый мой наука,
Зачем меня сюда привез.

Я огорчен, я злюсь, я в трансе,
Ведь я не стар , я полон сил,
Склонюсь я в низком реверансе,
Зря чувства я в себе взрастил.

Вот так закончилось свиданье,
И ты покинула меня,
Лишь в ухо чмокнув на прощанье,
Ни в чем как будто не виня.

----------


## maknata

> Вот так закончилось свиданье,
> И ты покинула меня,
> Лишь в ухо чмокнув на прощанье,
> Ни в чем как будто не виня.


Тяжёлый случай, что тут скажешь,
Но это, право, не беда.
"Виагрой" дело всё поправишь,
И будет всё ОК тогда!:biggrin:

----------


## Адреналина

> Тяжёлый случай, что тут скажешь,
> Но это, право, не беда.
> "Виагрой" дело всё поправишь,
> И будет всё ОК тогда!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*Адреналина*,
 Готово! Принимай готовую продукцию))
ОН
ВЕТЕР
КУРИТ
ОКНА
БЕРЕЗА
ПОЗДНО
ЧАЙКОВСКИЙ
ВОЛНЫ
КАПРИЗ
В ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ

ОН нервно курит у окна,
В руке сжимая телефон...
Не позвонит ему она,
Хоть сильно он в неё влюблён.
Стоит БЕРЁЗА у подъезда одиноко,
Ей ВЕТЕР обрывает крылья-косы,
За то что увидала ненароком
Его мальчишеские слёзы.
Напротив ОКНА подмигнули светом,
Но слишком ПОЗДНО что-либо менять.
ЧАЙКОВСКИЙ мог бы оперу писать об этом-
Как нелегко любимую терять...
Её слова, бушующие ВОЛНЫ
Раздались эхом по земле:
"Я не люблю тебя, запомни!
И ты совсем не нужен мне!
Все наши встречи - мой КАПРИЗ,
И стёб - мои все речи!"
А в памяти, как киноплёнка пронеслись
Наивные свидания и встречи.
Как это больно в первый раз
Осколки сердца собирать,
Удары ощущать от колких фраз
И от тоски ночами умирать!

----------


## Адреналина

*maknata*,
СУПЕР!!!!!!! ВОТ ЭТО ДА!!!!!!!
БРАВО)))

----------


## Хромая Судьба

> Хромая Судьба, срочно требую сменить ник!!!!!! 
> 
> на более жизнеутверждающий


Олежка, а мне нравится... Жизненно!

----------


## bobsan

*maknata*,



> ОН нервно курит у окна,
> В руке сжимая телефон...
> Не позвонит ему она,
> Хоть сильно он в неё влюблён.


вот молодец, классно!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ой, чё тут деетсяяяяяяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!
Здрасти мои хорошие! Ну, вот она я, возвернулась, блудная дочь!!! :Aga:  
Как всегда, восхищаюсь вашими творениями! Любаша, рада что ты снова с нами! Натусенька, рада тебя видеть! У нас новенькие, классс!!!!!
Рада вас приветствовать!!!! Добро пожаловать!!! :flower:   :flower:  
Я - Таня, бум знакомы! 
Теперь наши мальчишки: Пашуля, тебе выговор с занесением, и последнее предупреждение!!:mad:  
Меньше на помойки захлядывай, будет время для стихоФФФФ!!!!!:wink: 
Олежке - тожа! Ведмедь ходячий! Хватить спать - вылезай из берлоги...:cool: 
Сашенька -тебе все лавры!!! Один ты остался верным БУРИМЕ!!!
А последние произведения наводят меня на размышления - а не появилась ли у тебя МУЗА какая нить, а?!:biggrin:  
Слишком уж хорошшо пишешь... что не стих - то шедевр!! Просто балдею, читая!!!:tongue: 
А куда подевался наш Руслан? Когда он тут последний раз был? Не пойдёть! Надо в розыск подавать! Можа даже и немецких овчарок если что подключим! Короче - всем боевая готовность! Начинаем мозговые упражнения! А то за зиму скоро жиром заплывёт мозг! :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Прошу прощения, что не посмотрела вовремя в задание... оказывается, задолжала уже целых 3. Ужасти!!!!! 
Вот, сразу всем ответ.... принимайте.*


*Bobsan:* *Ну всё все расслабились раздаю задания.*

Сперва как всегда Звездочке

*Мозг
Лабуда
Перебор
Неудача
Круто
Погода
Река
Тельняшка
Паром
Корзина*

------------------------------------

Погода стояла хорошая
Солнышко, птицы, река
Мозг обленился вконец уже
Какая-то прёт лабуда

Вдруг на изгибе реки
Странное что-то блеснуло
Взгляд устремила туда
Тихо так, томно вздохнула

А на пароме, в тельняшке крутой
Паромщик стоял,с сигаретой
Взгляд он на воду угрюмо бросал
Видать перебор был с обеда

Рядом корзина с клубникой стоит
Кто-то наварит варенья
Всё я успела уже разглядеть
Что нужно для стихотворения

Что-то забыла ведь кажется я
Вот неудача какая! Что-то не вспомню...
Ну как же, ах да! Два ведь задания сделать должна...
Уже я бегу ..... выполняю!

----------------------------------------------
*Van der Graaf:*

Для Звёздочки

*Табуретка
Квадратура
Трапеция
Семья
Орнитолог
Пингвин
Тюмень
Море
Закат
Счастье*

---------------------------------------

Найти пыталась квадратуру круга
Потом решила - да давно её нашли
Чего сидишь над этим ты потеешь?
Ты лучше вон на море посмотри

В Тюмень приехал орнитолог из столицы
Пингвин ходячий, нос тут задирал
Его бы на трапецию, под купол
А он по книге лекции читал

Мне счастье вдруг сегодня улыбнулось
Оттуда не ждала его никак
Когда б сама не верила я в чудо
Подумала б что это всё пустяк

Но, не могу сказать что это так!

И в подтверждение тому - моя семья
Сегодня все судачат про меня
А я на табуретке восседая
Прислушиваюсь к трели соловья.

----------------------------------------------------
*maknata: Чёт забросили совсем темку.. Тыкс.. Танюша, воть тебе задание -*

*Снегопад,
Навзрыд
Дым
Город
Лучик
Надежда
Спасение
Гололёд
Костёр
Лыжня
Процесс
Инцендент
Ходики
Шышки
Медведь*
---------------------------------

Со мной такой случился инциндент!
Домой я ехала - о форуме мечтая
На снегопад внемания ничуть не обращая
Напрасно....вот тебе и гололёд

Заметив впереди столпотворение
Нажала резко вдруг на тормоза
И в тот-же миг услышала железо...
О, Боже! Я ему полкузова снесла!

Почувствовала дым, и в горле спазмы
Навзрыд  рыдала, в руль уткнувшись я
Ко мне уже бегут, сейчас помогут..
Чтож натрворила ты! Хорошая моя.

Сквозь разговоры смутно понимаю
Что столкновенье то не отвратить
Что не моя вина - что до меня случилось
Хочу сейчас я маленькой побыть

Надежды лучик, вот моё спасенье
Процесс не долгий, не моя вина
Дорожник виноват на самом деле
Для этого найдётся стрелочник всегда

И вот уже я дома, у камина
Как-будто на костёр смотрю через стекло
Вот искры снова пляшут в хороводе
Я засыпаю - как мне хорошо!

Вот лес в снегу, лыжня петляет странно
На лыжи встану я, и побегу
Я по дороге шишки примечаю
Медведь бы мне не встретился - умру!

О, господи! Про Город я забыла!
Надеюсь ты меня Натусь простишь!?!
Теперь вот, прилепить его пытаюсь..
Эх!!! улететь бы мне сейчас в Париж!

------------------------------------
:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :rolleyes:

----------


## bobsan

*Звёздочка*,
 ну вот, другое дело!!!!!!!!!!!
а, то все пропали и не пишут!!!!!

----------


## maknata

Танюшик! Не подумай что я сегодня злая.. неплохо.. но ты можешь лучше! Все замечания скину в личку:mad:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> ну вот, другое дело!!!!!!!!!!!
> а, то все пропали и не пишут!!!!!


:rolleyes: :rolleyes: :rolleyes: :rolleyes: :tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюшик! Не подумай что я сегодня злая.. неплохо.. но ты можешь лучше! Все замечания скину в личку


Нее, не подумаю!!!:tongue: Я и так знаю что ты прелесть :Aga:  :rolleyes:  :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

Привет всем! Я живой и собак не надо, чтобы меня искать!
*Звёздочка*, спасибо, что вспомнила обо мне! скоро подключусь к другому тарифу и времени больше посвещать вам!

Ждите, если не помру на работе и не согнусь под тяжестью диплома, е-нить состряпаю вам! :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> bobsan,
> 
> Хитрые глаза


Вот-вот! Я тоже заметила что хитрые :Vah:  
А он не верит. Говорит:"Их не видно":biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка, спасибо, что вспомнила обо мне!


Русланчик! Мы друзей не забываем! И дипломная тяжесть т не страшно)))
Мне вон скоро тожА предстоит,  :Tu:  семестр кончается :Aga:  
А я не унываю:tongue: :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> "Меня сегодня муза посетила...
> Посетила: так немного посидела и ушла..."


ПАШ ТЫ ВИДНО ЕЁ ПЛОХО УГОСТИЛ.....

----------


## PAN

> ПЛОХО УГОСТИЛ.....


Напротив... Угостились хорошо..... :Ha:  

Всем приветище огромный!!!!!!! :Aga:   Целую, обнимаю,... скучаю..... :Tu:

----------


## Umka

Привет привет, а вот и я!
Люблю вас, братия моя :smile:

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
*Umka*,
 нука за перо!!!!
чтоб было острое оно..
и чтоб писали как пьеро....

----------


## bobsan

*dAnte*,
 ТОЖЕ СОВСЕМ ПРОПАЛ!!!

----------


## maknata

*bobsan*,
 Воть.. задание выполнила.. вроде.. хотя словечки!!!! Мама дарагая!
для дирехторши, Maknata получай

Правила
Индустрия 
Инструкция
Китай
Парфюм
Перенос
Безопасность
Использование
Рюмка
Список

Однажды отдыхала я у моря,
И приключилось вот со мной такое горе.
Шептал прибой мне целый вечер,
Что ждёт меня здесь романтическая встреча.
Когда закатом любовалась,
С мечтой-мужчиной повстречалась.
Его играющие мышцы, дорогой ПАРФЮМ
Мне тело взбудоражили и ум.
Роман курортный закрутился -
Кажись мужчинка то в меня влюбился!
И вот все ПРАВИЛА нарушив и устои,
Мы оказались ночью с ним вдвоём у моря.
Друг друга мы ласкали, целовали,
О, как же мы того момента ждали.
Но слившись в поцелуе страстном
Мы вдруг очнулись - как же БЕЗОПАСНОСТЬ?
Но, благо, на курортах развлечений ИНДУСТРИЯ
Ещё не сдохла и ещё при силе.
Какой то магазинчик подмигнул окном.
Мы отряхнулись и пошли туда вдвоём.
Да, на прилавке есть что хочешь - выбирай!
Страна-производитель только лишь КИТАЙ.
Ну что ж, купили, всё ж не хитрая конструкция.
Но блин, лежала там ещё ИНСТРУКЦИЯ!
И надо ж было её взять
И сразу тут же прочитать?!
Когда увидела там китаёзо-русский ПЕРЕНОС
Я ржала прям таки до слёз.
ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ даной штучки стало невозможным-
Заняться сексом с дико ржущей сложно!
Не успокоила меня и РЮМКА водки:
Я начинала ржать при виде той коробки.
А утром он уехал навсегда,
Попавши в список тех, кому я не дала.

----------


## bobsan

> А утром он уехал навсегда,
> Попавши в список тех, кому я не дала.


ну вот опять облом......
китайци и здесь навредили.....


а вообще это какая то эпидемия эротическая
видно что весна скоро.......

продолжаем в том-же духе... кто подхватит эстафету???

----------


## maknata

*bobsan*,




> продолжаем в том-же духе... кто подхватит эстафету???


 Давай задания, продолжим:wink:  Ток не такие как тебе там подкинули!:redface: :biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> *PAN*,
> *Umka*,
>  нука за перо!!!!
> чтоб было острое оно..
> и чтоб писали как пьеро....


*bobsan*

Как Пьеро не хочется писАть
Сопли кулаками растирать…
Я буду, лучше, как Мольер!
Ну, на крайняк – Безухов Пьер 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Umka

*bobsan*,




> Твой голос изменился очень резко,
> Но ты сдержалась, вынесла удар,
> С тобой я поступил наверно дерзко,
> Но я не виноват, отвечу за базар....


Круто!!!! :Ok:  

*maknata*,




> Однажды отдыхала я у моря,
> И приключилось вот со мной такое горе.
> Шептал прибой мне целый вечер,
> Что ждёт меня здесь романтическая встреча.
> Когда закатом любовалась,
> С мечтой-мужчиной повстречалась.
> Его играющие мышцы, дорогой ПАРФЮМ
> Мне тело взбудоражили и ум....


Ай, Маладца!!! :Ok: 
Тока последний две строчки плохо срифмовались.




> А утром он уехал навсегда,
> Попавши в список тех, кому я не дала.


Там , явно, концовка другая была, признайся :o))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

А вот она я тоже, если кто помнит))):rolleyes: 
Наверное всё - таки забыли... задания нет...:frown: 

Подсесть решила я на рифмоплётство - 
Резинкой запаслась, карандашом...
Да вот не пишется сегодня, что-то
Всё думаю о чём-то, не о том!

Его я пробую и так, и сяк, и эдак
Не лезет ничего - один пустяк,  
А на поседок выдам вам наверное две строчки
Или одну - Я ВАС ЛЮБЛЮ! СКУЧАЮ Я! ВОТ ТАК!

Всем! :Oj:   :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*dAnte*,

 :Vah:  Ну Русланчик! Ну откололл номер! Словечки я те скажу!!!!!
Не знаю что Саша напишет - а пока он принесёт своё задание - позволила себе его сделать. Но, если чесно, лучшеб не бралась - головоломка.:rolleyes: 

*Сцинтялляция
Резерфорд
Эмиссия
Флюрисценция
Стокова люминация
Люминофор
Инфермин
Уровень Ферми*
------------------------------------

Великий физик Резерфорд родился  в Брайтуотере
В далёкий тот суровый год - случился там переворот
О деньгах то бишь речь  - ЭМИССИЯ , о ней тут всё пойдёт.

А при реформе денежной подстраховаться вдруг решили
И чтоб купюры никуда не уходили - решили строго проверять
И стоило лишь пальцы протереть, раствором - 
Светиться начинали те.. " флюрисценцИю" выпускать

Осталось только вора взять!

Сюда юстицию вплели - ей надо было как-то быстренько подсуетиться....
Люминофор нашли, заставили светиться...
Стокову люминацию добавили в одежду - небылица

Ну, в общем завертелось всё, и набирает бег...
Мне уровень Ферми не отыскать вовек
С полупроводниками братцы я ведь не знакома
Их  приписать могу я запросто  к  металлолому

Русланчик, друг, скажи как мог ты так напиться
Что все эти слова тебе должны были присиниться?!
Сцинтялляция, ИнфЕрмин,  другая лабуда
Ну это ведь не лезит никуда!!!


-------------------------------------------

----------


## Элен

*Звёздочка*,
 :eek: :eek: :eek: 
И  чем  это  вы   тут  занимаетесь? Хотела  подключиться  к  вам, но  таких  "словов"  не  знаю:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*Звёздочка*,
вот ты тут стишки пишешь! а мне по этой  как ты выразилась лабуде экзамен через месяц сдавать!!! Квантовая Оптика мать ее итить, поэтому думаете сами почему здесь редко появляюсь!:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> 
> И чем это вы тут занимаетесь? Хотела подключиться к вам, но таких "словов" не знаю


Солнцеееееее, радость, давай давай, подключайси))))))
Эт Руслан, Саше такое задание дал, а я сегодня на лекции деревья считала... Надоело всё, вот и сплела тут, дедукцию, мама её, как Руслан сказал)))))))))))))



> Звёздочка,
> вот ты тут стишки пишешь! а мне по этой как ты выразилась лабуде экзамен через месяц сдавать!!! Квантовая Оптика мать ее итить, поэтому думаете сами почему здесь редко появляюсь!


ААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!! :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
ПОздравляю :Aga:   :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## maknata

> Сцинтялляция, ИнфЕрмин, другая лабуда
> Ну это ведь не лезит никуда!!!


Во-во!:biggrin:  Вечный спор физики и лирики!)))

----------


## bobsan

*maknata*,

а ты чего ????
слова то хорошие, давай тоже на них выдай чего.....

смелей!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

Сообщение от dAnte 
думал кому их подарить, а потом понял, слова ведь такие романтичные, поэтому:
bobsan,

ДА ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ОЧЕНЬ РОМАНТИЧЕСКИЕ СЛОВА

*Сцинтялляция
Резерфорд
Эмиссия
Флюрисценция
Стокова люминация
Люминофор
Инфермин
Уровень Ферми*

Уж скоро близится весна,
Мне снова ночью не до сна,
Во мне *люминафор* бурлит,
И сильно *резерфорд* стоит,
А у жены *эмиссия*,
Приходит как комиссия,
И надо бы её понять,
Но не могу я ночью спать,
Ты посмотри на *инфермин*,
Стоит как в поле господин,
Ну сделай *синтяляцию*, 
И  *стоков люминацию*,
Ну что же *уровень ферми,*
Хоть в руку ты его возьми,
Пойду я снова в туалет,
И пострадаю как аскет.
Включу я *флюрисценцию*,
Чтобы унять потенцию.


*dAnte*,
НУ Я СПРАВИЛСЯ!!!!!!!
теперь твоя очередь возвращяйся со стихами!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

:biggrin: 


> Ну что же уровень ферми,
> Хоть в руку ты его возьми,
> Пойду я снова в туалет,
> И пострадаю как аскет.
> Включу я флюрисценцию,
> Чтобы унять потенцию.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*bobsan*,



> а ты чего ????
> слова то хорошие, давай тоже на них выдай чего.....


Э не, Саш, тебе - значит тебе!:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Уж скоро близится весна,
> Мне снова ночью не до сна,
> Во мне люминафор бурлит,
> И сильно резерфорд стоит,


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  

Валяюсь...... :Vah:   Сегодня вечером прочту супруге....:rolleyes:  вслух.... :Aga:   с выражением.... на лице....:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Скоро выставлю "долги"....

----------


## PAN

Гадство какое-то.... пятый раз пытаюсь вставить стишок - обломы...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Уж скоро близится весна,
> Мне снова ночью не до сна,
> Во мне люминафор бурлит,
> И сильно резерфорд стоит,


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Ну, насчёт стиха сам всё знаешь....:tongue:  :Ok:  
Ток, ты ведь такое творишь, что впору хоть очки не снимай... а то все мысли по глазам прочтут....:biggrin: :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Задания нет. Но вот наш БоБСаньчик... на мысли такие наводит, своими стихами... если чё, всё на его счёт - не виноватая яяяяяяяяяяяяяяя:cool: kuku 

Я словно бабочка, что над тобой порхала

О, как оно прекрасно, это тело
Познавшее агонию любви
Лежала я, и молча на тебя глядела
Ты мне тихонько что-то говорил

Шептал, как было всё - в порыве и смятенье
Как наслаждался этой ты игрой
Двух сумасшедших, жаждущих друг-друга
И как потом вдруг наступил покой.

Я чувствую ещё твои движения
Вот, медленно вошёл ты весь в меня
И запах твой, дурманящий, -скольжение
Куда-то в бездну - за собой меня маня.

Падения и взлёты - замирания -
Твой громкий стон раздался в тишине
Я словно бабочка, что над тобой порхала
Словно кораблик, на твоей волне

Мгновенья и часы - смешалось вместе всё
Остановить они нас не смогли
Любви мы предавались, до самозабвения
Там были вместе - только я, и ты!

Сейчас лежим притихшие, счатливые
Ласкает нас прибрежный ветерок
Рука твоя, и нежная, и сильная
Ползёт по мне - нащупав бугорок

Целуешь ты меня - забыв о времени
Губами придавив набухший мой сосок
Прильнул к нему - не оторвать тебя уже
О, Боже! В мир иной меня ты уволок!

Как долго было всё - никто теперь не скажет
Умчался летний день, блеснув у наших ног 
Мы на волнах любви забудем о тревоге
Навеянной разлукой, предстоящих нам дорог!

-------------------------------------------------

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*,

Таня! Вы меня с Бобсаном доведёте.... :Vah:  До весны ещё долго, а я уже готов к безумствам...:rolleyes: 

Стихи - :Ok:  ...

----------


## bobsan

> Таня! Вы меня с Бобсаном доведёте.... До весны ещё долго, а я уже готов к безумствам... 
> 
> Стихи - ...


нормально!!!  :Ok:     ПАША  :Aga:  трудись, а мы еще поддержим (морально)!!!!
можно сказать для тебя стараемся!!!!!!!
ну и для остальных чтоб зимой не замерзали......:tongue: 
Кстати как реакция супруги на мой стишок??? давай отчет, можно фото:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> давай отчет, можно фото


Фигушки...:tongue: .....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

вот как бывает из нормальных слов всякая фигня получается...
вобщемполучите и распишитесь!!!!!


Переселение
Нововведение
Пробуждение
Ознакомление
Нетерпение
Столпотворение
Умозаключение
Размышление
Стихотворение
Обозрение
Несварение
Торможение
Брожение
Отложение
Сцепление


Утро ранее, *пробуждение*,
С графиком дня *ознакомление*,
Быстрое *нововведение*,
И на работу отправление,
В пробке стою, *нетерпение*,
На дорогах *столпотворение*,
Машины гудок прервал *размышление*,
Резко бросаю в машине *сцепление*,
Рывок, поворот, резкое *торможение*,
Нет, не успел и вот столкновение,
И не закончил я *стихотворение*,
К ангелам грешной души вознесение,
У ангелов, Боже! В кишках *несварение*,
В коленях солей страшное *отложение*,
В кишечниках громко такое  *брожение*,
Я им назначил всем водолечение,
Счастлив, что есть духа *переселение*,
И я вернулся вот жизни влачение,
Сделав простое *ума заключение*,
Жизни своей проведя *обозрение*,
Классная все-таки вещь воскрешение.

----------


## PAN

Оппа....  :Vah:  Был Романтик, стал Философ.... :Ha:  .....:biggrin:

И шарик у тебя в руке классный....:rolleyes:  Не Йериком зовуть???:biggrin: ...

----------


## PAN

от дАнте:

Паршивец
Герметик
Нуклеид
Философия
Помойка
Велотренажор
Комельфо
Вермут
Дорожка
Вафля

Паршивец студент заморочку подкинул…
Такие слова мне, бедняжке, задвинул –
Что фся философия наффиг идёт…
Чичас накропаю… И пусть «Аффтар жжет»….

Я герметиком к дорожке
Присандалю нуклеид.
К вафле прифинтюрю ножки – 
Пусть на ней наш дАнте спит!

Комильфо нам на помойке -
Там и вермут и простор.
Жалко нет приличной койки –
Только велотренажер.:tongue: ......:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Умка! Держи!!!:rolleyes: ...

*Буркина-Фасо 
Гайка 
Трясогузка 
Променад 
Цугундер 
Косой 
Пластилин 
Клависин 
Парик 
Луза 
Пряник*

Невский Проспект
_____ прожигает пространство,
Пластилином измятым 
_____ под ноги падает…
Душу спасают
_____ бабы и пьянство!!!
Что окромя
_____ поэта порадует…

Клавесином расстроенным
_____ бряцает конка,
Отвлекает от мыслей
_____ газетчик косой.
Трясогузка-мамзель!
_____ Отвали в сторонку!!!
Или пойдем –
_____ прогуляйся со мной…

Мой променад
_____ не в цугундер поход.
Моя рожа – как пряник,
_____ мой перстень – гайка!
Луза – готовься!
_____ Предъявлен счёт…
Эй, мамзелька!
_____ Чего-нибудь дай-ка…

А она снимает
_____ кудрявый парик
И тычет мне в рожу,
_____ и в грудь – колесо…
Не хочешь – не надо,
_____ зачем ваш крик???...
Рассея вам, мля –
_____ не Буркина-Фасо!!!:cool: 

:biggrin: ...

----------


## bobsan

*Рассея вам, мля –
_____ не Буркина-Фасо!!!*
ну вот!Ё!Ё!!!!
совсем другое дело!!!!!давай Паша остальные задания выкладывай!!!

----------


## bobsan

> Не Йериком зовуть??? ...
> __________________


точно угадал, это бедный Йорик!!!!
по случаю достал, глазници видал какие?

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,
 Пашка! Маяковский отдыхает! :Ok:  :smile:  Абалдеть!

----------


## maknata

Ребят! Я помню о задании, но меня привалили работой... скоро освобожусь - задание выполню! :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

вот последнее задание и вопрос, 

ГДЕ ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ?????


*Английский
Права
Разговор
Вечеринка
Именины
Надежды
Потенция
Лето
Звонок
Сновидения*


Бывают *вечеринки* без одежды,
Лишь  в *сновидениях* такое происходит,
Там были *именины* у *Надежды*,
А гости все приходят и приходят.

Все ели, пели, пили, танцевали,
И было *лето*, было всем тепло,
Все именинницу атаковали,
Не знаю *право*, что их так влекло.

*Потенция* у всех была что надо,
И имениннице не нужен *разговор*,
*Звонок* общение прервал, эх, вот досада,
Все по-*английски* разошлись. НОЧНОЙ ДОЗОР.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сделав простое ума заключение,
> Жизни своей проведя обозрение,
> Классная все-таки вещь воскрешение.


Сашенька суперрррррррррр!!!!!!!!! Не думала что будет вообще связно. Классссс!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  :wink:  :Ok:  





> Комильфо нам на помойке -
> Там и вермут и простор.
> Жалко нет приличной койки –
> Только велотренажер.


 :Ok:   :wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Потенция у всех была что надо,
> И имениннице не нужен разговор,


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  kuku kuku kuku  :flower:   :Ok:  :wink:

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*,

А ты где пропадаешь??? Если дело в учёбе - поймём и простим...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> 
> А ты где пропадаешь??? Если дело в учёбе - поймём и простим...


Да я тут бываю - вас вот где носит...
Да, учёба тоже, поэтому мало бываю. Но, не забываю. И задание мне никто не даёт. Так я у себя в темке выкладываю, что появляется. Натуся вот помогает. :Oj:  :wink:

----------


## PAN

Ты эти настроения упаднические брось!!!! :mad: 
Задание сейчас нарисую... :Aga:

----------


## PAN

А пока вот:

От Бобсана...

Так, Пану: давай Паша можно частушками

Печать
Ложь
Копия
Жизнь
Документ
Узел
Время
Календарь
Мини
Ножки

Быстро время пролетает 
Посмотрю на календарь 
И пойму: Года-то тают
Да и я не тот, что в старь…

Что? Не старый? Мне виднее
Документы-то не врут
Фото-копия наглее
И моложе чем я тут…

Жизнь на узелок похожа
Ложь и правда заплелись
На печать похожа рожа
И стихи не удались…

Юбки – мини, девок ножки…
Ими больше не болею. 
Прусь от сала и окрошки…
Всё. Пипец, братва… Старею…:eek:

----------


## bobsan

> Прусь от сала и окрошки…


ты смтри-ка еще не все потеряно!!!!

----------


## bobsan

вот от Пана принимай!!

Нескромно
Забытый
Сюртук
Роса
Неделимая
Цветы
Живопись
Корзина
Водичка
Дуэль...

*Нескромно забытый* на стуле *сюртук*,
Мне ночь предвещал  не простую,
*Цветы* покупать было мне не досуг,
*Корзину* купил. По фен-Шую.

Была ты со мной, *неделима* мо*я*,
На *живопись* в пору бы мне вдохновляться,
*Роса* и *водичка* взбодрили меня,
*Дуэль* с твоим мужем должна состояться….

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,

Дантес, мля.... :Vah:  

Саня! Тебе скоро придётся аватарку менять.... :rolleyes: 
и выставляться в голом виде - чтоб стихам соответсвовать.... :wink: 
Ну максимум - в бабочке...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

пока не куплю бабочку придется любоваться на меня такого.
вот пока еще произведение...


Сон мой не секунды не нарУша,
Потихоньку рано поутру,
Ты выходишь медленно из душа,
Капелька воды стекает по бедру.

Я глаз свой приоткрыл, тебя увидел,
Ко мне ты тихо-тихо подошла,
Вчера я сам тебя у всех похитил,
Чтоб отказаться слов ты не нашла.

Присела у кровати, очень нежно,
Рукой по волосам мне провела,
Тебя обнЯл за талию небрежно,
А капелька воды все вниз текла.

В мои объятья ты уже летела,
Когда я твой полет остановил,
Ты на секунду вдруг оторопела,
Я резкий твой вопрос предвосхитил.

К твоей ноге я нежно потянулся,
Дотронулся губами аккуратно,
В блаженство рая будто окунулся,
Как тело чистое бывает ароматно.

Тут капелька воды, что все стекала,
ДобрАлась наконец-то до меня,
Она так долго по ноге бежала,
Я проглотил ее, в ней капелька тебя.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> bobsan,
> 
> Дантес, мля....
> 
> Саня! Тебе скоро придётся аватарку менять....
> и выставляться в голом виде - чтоб стихам соответсвовать....
> Ну максимум - в бабочке...


ЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЙЙЙЙЙЙ!! Это что за поджигатель в доме?!!!!!!! :Vah:  
Пашуля, прекращай!!!! Ты хочешь тут всемирное наводнение сотворить - мыж плавиться начнём... Он стихами заговорил - в лагере волнения, а не дай бог поменяет аватарку, хде ток в носках и в бабочке! :Vah:   :Ha:  




> Она так долго по ноге бежала,
> Я проглотил ее, в ней капелька тебя.


 :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
:rolleyes:  Слова не помню .......
Супер!!!!!!!!

(Эт я так поняла, в отместку за " Валентинку"?):mad: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Юбки – мини, девок ножки…
> Ими больше не болею.
> Прусь от сала и окрошки…
> Всё. Пипец, братва… Старею…
> __________________


Да ладно тебе Пашуля прибедняться то!!!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Супер Стих! Как всегда!!!!!!! :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ты эти настроения упаднические брось!!!!
> Задание сейчас нарисую...


ПОшла за заданием......

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*PAN*,
Принимай задание Пашуля! :Aga:  :wink: 

*PAN

Звездочке:

Заливает
Часовой
Звук
Осколки
Белый
Ухабы
Кроватка
Шарик
*
---------------------------------------------------------------

Дождь уже который день
Все ухабы заливает
Звук шагов, -  то часовой
Свои владения проверяет

Может всё случиться вдуг
В темноте ночной - поверьте
Постучиться вдруг в окно
Скажет:" Вы меня пригрейте"

Лишь откроешь дверь ему
Войдёт как белый лист бумаги
Разберись потом сама - 
Что надобно ему - бедняге

НакормИшь его, напоишь
И к кроватке подведёшь
Разговор ты с ним о сексе
Ненароком заведёшь

А в ответ услышать можешь:
"Плотно очень я поел...
Шевелиться не могу уж...
Я сегодня не у дел"

Как осколки разобьются
В миг  мечтания твои
Шарик вот, в руке остался
Скоротай свои с ним дни...

---------------------------------

----------


## bobsan

> Шарик вот, в руке остался
> Скоротай свои с ним дни...


какая странная тяга к собакам  :Vah:  
не ожидал от тебя такого:tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> какая странная тяга к собакам
> не ожидал от тебя такого


:mad: Мою собачку " Лусси" зовут :Vah:  
:tongue: kuku kuku kuku

----------


## bobsan

> Мою собачку " Лусси" зовут


да я не против , 
это твои с Шариком дела....

----------


## PAN

> да я не против , 
> это твои с Шариком дела....


.... :Ok:  ......:biggrin: .....

Все молодцы :Aga:  ........:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

Танюш принимай!!!


*Мороз
Пробка
Аккумулятор
Сон
Муза
Длительный секс ( с розетками не получился) 
Речка
Снег
Горка
Баня
Капля*


*Мороз и пробка, сон* чудесный,
И *длительный секс* так прелестный,
*Аккумулятор, горка, снег,*
Да *баня, речка, капля* пота…
От  *музы* страшен быстрый бег,
Я сон свой запишу в нутрии блокнота

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> От музы страшен быстрый бег,
> Я сон свой запишу в нутрии блокнота


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  Ничего не забудь записать, проверю!:tongue: kuku

----------


## bobsan

вот опять без задания, задание ни кто не делает , и я не тороплюсь...


Ах, эта сволочь Интернет,
Нельзя здесь верить ни кому,
И пусть в душе покоя нет,
Не верь ни другу не врагу.

Как просто здесь сказать люблю,
Как просто подарить надежду,
Пусть, боль свою я задавлю,
Приятно обломать невежду?.

Как больно, как сдавило грудь,
Я понял, что такое камень,
Я думал вот еще чуть-чуть,
И в сердце разгорится пламень.

А оказалось, он горел,
Не  тлел, не рос, а жарил смело,
И оказался не у дел,
А ты на это лишь смотрела.


Ну, видно здесь судьба моя,
Ну что ж , я из окна не брошусь,
Пусть новая любовь твоя,
Живет и любит не тревожась.

----------


## bobsan

опа !!!
а у меня и задания нет оказывается ....
у всех есть а у меня нет....
да и ладно наверно пора новую темку открывать....
типа *общение в прозе*...

----------


## maknata

Тыкс.. Я вернулась! Уставшая, больная, но радостная - мой коллектив на фестивале занял второе место среди 31 коллектива)) А теперь можно расслабиться и приступить к выполнению заданий. Пардон за шероховатости, я кажись разучилась писать, ток восстанавливаю силы)) Итак - задание от Танюшки(Звёздочки)

Взаимовыручка
Настроение
Характер
Страсти
Эквивалентность
Трение
Дедукция
Обстракция
Рыбак
Отвёртка
Трапеция
Уловки

От меня сбежала муза...
Просто так, взяла и сбежала...
Я спросила: - Не брал ли? - у мужа,
Ведь вчера ещё здесь лежала...
На том месте теперь ОТВЁРТКА,
Ну скажите, зачем она мне?
Да,  теперь мне нужна сноровка,
И пропало совсем НАСТРОЕНИЕ...
Но имея упорный ХАРАКТЕР
Я решила её искать,
Я ж упрямая, прямо как трактор!
Заглянула я под кровать...
Тыкссс.. нашла я ЭКВИВАЛЕНТНОСТЬ,
А зачем? И сама не пойму....
Муза, муза, ну где твоя верность?
Может служишь уже ты кому?
Ну бывало у нас с тобой ТРЕНИЕ,
Но ведь шла за тобой всегда я.
У тебя же хватало терпения,
Когда просто ленилася я?
Ну пожалуйста, муза, ну выручи!
Как нужна твоя помощь теперь!
Вставить слово "ВЗАИМОВЫРУЧКА"
Без тебя не могу я, поверь!
Как гимнастка я на ТРАПЕЦИИ
Щас сорвусь головою вниз...
Ну зачем нам эти ОБСТРАКЦИИ?
Ну прошу тебя, муза, вернись!
Подключила я метод ДЕДУКЦИИ,
Осмотрелась ещё раз вокруг,
И услышала в ванной за мыльницей
Я до боли знакомый звук.
Кто же там так лукаво хихикает?
СТРАСТИ мне в душе разводя?
Как РЫБАК выжыдая, не пикая
Сидит милая муза моя.
Вылезай же скорее, проказница,
И иди мне скорей помогать.
Кто ж такими вещами дразнится?
Ты пойми, и поэт может тоже устать...
Помогли мне твои УЛОВКИ
Эти несколько строк написать,
Но прошу тебя, муза, чтоб больше
Ты не смела меня так пугать!

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,
 Воть, и твоё задание вродь как выполнила, принимай:wink: 



Отравитель
Медведь
Эротика
Офигенный
Пластик
Вопрос
Авто
Адреналин...

Оковы зимних шуб устало сбросив
Спешит на улицы народ.
Ласкает солнце неба просинь,
Весна победно к нам идёт.
То тут, то там мелькают мини-юбки,
ЭРОТИКА красиво начинает триумфальный ход.
Взгляните, мальчики,хоть на минутку
На это сонмище красивых, длинных ног!
Вот девушка стоит на остановке,
И ноги у неё, ну прямо от ушей растут..
ВОПРОС в такой вот постановке:
Она трамвай жёт, а рядышком мужчины чего ждут?:wink: 
Как крейсер, лужи рассекая,
На солнце как огонь горя,
АВТО шикарное к ней подъезжает,
И предлагают подвезти её, за зря))
Какой же мачо ОФИГЕННЫЙ
Крутил баранку в том авто!
Решенье приняла она мгновенно:
"Поеду, ждущим всем назло!"
Какой там институт, какое там ученье!
Она поедет с ним да хоть куда!
АДРЕНАЛИН бурлит по венам,
Такое приключение бывает не всегда!
И вот они за городом, в лесу весеннем...
И щебет птиц и солнца развесёлый хоровод!
Уже в авто разложены сиденья,
И мачо как МЕДВЕДЬ - силён и горд!
Его рука скользит по её телу -
Изгиб спины и нежный бархат ног...
Вот первый поцелуй, такой несмелый,
Сначала в губы, а потом в пупок...
Он ниже, ниже опускался,
Накрыла страсти их волна...
Друг другу каждый отдавался,
И не жалела ни о чём она.
...Сейчас вы спросите меня,
Внимательно стихи перечитав,
Куда же подевала я
Слова, которые мне Пан задал?
Куда ж их деть?Ведь я ж не классик
Чтоб всё ненужное сжигать...
Придётся этот чёртов ПЛАСТИК
В крутую тачку мне вставлять..(((
Да, вот такой ты , Паша искуситель,
Ну где ты этот пластик взял?
Заметьте, эт не я, а Пашка ОТРАВИТЕЛЬ!:wink: 
Зачем для девушки такой вот аллерген задал?:biggrin: 
Покрылись красной сыпью длинные те ноги,
Из глазок слёзы потекли,
И с диким чихом по дороге,
Девчёнку в город повели...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Его рука скользит по её телу -
> Изгиб спины и нежный бархат ног...
> Вот первый поцелуй, такой несмелый,
> Сначала в губы, а потом в пупок...


Бобсан всех заразил Ёротическими настроениями... :Vah:  

*maknata*! Поемма - класс!!! :Ok:  ... 
Особливо исходящая мораль:
"Чтобы не краснел пупок
И не покрылось сыпью тело
Шли нафигг этих Мачей смело
А не пускай промежду ног..." :wink: ......:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,
 :049:  Мораль вышла лучше чем сама поэма! :040:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Звёздочка,
Танюшик, и тебе заданьице))
БЛОКНОТ
ЦВЕТОК
КИНЖАЛ
ШАРМ
ШРАМ
ТУЗ
ПЕЧАТЬ
КОМПРЕСС
ДЕФИЛЕ

------------------------------------------------
Я тоже болею, поэтому не сразу увидела задание. Наташенька, прости - буду внимательнее. Не думаю что похвалишь за задание - другое ничего не лезет... и вообще... болею я.( хоть и не отговорка)


Печальная, и грустная  картина
Как " Дефиле" стоит пред образами
Я вижу Замок на горе - заброшен...
И  девушку с печальными глазами


А в них тревога - холодно ей там 
Печально в Замке одиноком
Её наивный, нежный ШАРМ - 
Он  не разбудит никого там

Бредёт она в раздумье смутном
По заллам тихим, по холлАм
И не заметила - когда же
Ей рыцарь повстречался там

В доспехах странных, и с забралом
ЦВЕТОК навстречу протянул
Лишь только приняла подарок
По Замку ветерок подул

В картине вдруг всё оживилось
Её задорный голосок - 
Носился словно привидение
И ударялся в потолок

И рыцарь словно встрепенулся
Ходил доспехами звеня
В досуге проводили время
Всё дальше, в облаках паря

Но в Замке тучи собирались уж
И гром грохочет вдалеке
Не хочет кто-то видеть радость
Гонцов он шлёт - не налегке

Один ТУЗом назвался как-то
Вручил посланье Короля
С ПЕЧАТЬю, всё как подобает
А в нём приказ, и о-ля-ля

Всё приготовив хладнокровно
Вот день назначенный натастал
Ему в подарок, в день рожденья
Она припрятала кинжал

Над Рыцарем беда кружится
КИНЖАЛ тот был уж занесён
Его им наповал сразила
Мгновенно был он поражён

Компресс ему уж не поможет
В душе его огромный ШРАМ
Но жить он будет - лишь доспехам
Обязан жизьню, и Богам!

И с той поры нет в Замке счастья
Лишь привидения одни
А ей, проклятье за проклятьем
Знать дни её уж сочтены.

ЭПИЛОГ 

Я записать в БЛОКНОТ успела
Всё что увидела сама
Не надо больше ДЕВИЛЕ нам
Ведь на дворе уже весна!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А оказалось, он горел,
> Не тлел, не рос, а жарил смело,
> И оказался не у дел,
> А ты на это лишь смотрела.


Её сегодня повстречала
Ту, что обидела тебя
Бредёт - друзей не замечая
Со взглядом тусклым - в никуда

Хорошие стихи у тебя Саша! :flower:

----------


## bobsan

*Звёздочка*,
 спасибо,
я всегда говорил что ты лучшая!!!

----------


## maknata

*Звёздочка*,
 Целая рыцарская сага! :Ok:   Выздоравливай! Бум ишо писать стихи))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Целая рыцарская сага! Выздоравливай! Бум ишо писать стихи))))


Уже тут)) вроде намного лучше... но не до конца конечно).

Я буду с вами, до конца
Друзей одних я небросаю
И не могу я быть одна
Без вас я просто пропадаю!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Amber Valetta

*PAN*, папуля, я с тебя ташшшшусъ......... :smile: 

Всё от начала до конца прочитала.......
Ты......... ты точно мой........ папа :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Кое как залез в инет.... Всем приветище огромный!!!! :Aga:  ...

*Amber Valetta*, Здравствуй, доча....:wink: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Кое как залез в инет.... Всем приветище огромный!!!!


Ну вот, потихоньку возвращаются! Приветик Паушуля!!!!! :Aga:  :wink:  :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Не вижу задания, поэтому экспромт.....

*Я и ТЫ*

Если думаешь ты что меня потерял
Ты не верь
Если в душу сомненья кусочек запал
Ты не верь
Если сердце заныло, и выхода нет
Ты не верь
Ты сегодня увидишь любимый - 
Я открою ту дверь

Будет солнце светить, и улыбка счстливая
Как всегда
Нам вдвоём хорошо, не  расстаться с тобою мне
Никогда
Нам любовь сниспослала сила небесная
Навсегда
Её ждали мы долго, и откликнулись вдруг нам с тобой
Облака

Так зачем же грустишь ты родной мой, ты мне
Улыбнись
И рукой своей нежной , к губам моим ласковым
Дотянись
Пусть уходят печали и горести, нам они  
Не нужны
Мы дождались Весны, мы с тобой - это главное...
Я и ТЫ.

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*,

Танюша! Поздравляю!!! ... Твои стихи меняются на глазах... Они становятся не только более насыщенными, но и более интересными технически... Дерзай! Ищи! А мы всегда поддержим!!! Умничка.... :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> 
> Танюша! Поздравляю!!! ... Твои стихи меняются на глазах... Они становятся не только более насыщенными, но и более интересными технически... Дерзай! Ищи! А мы всегда поддержим!!! Умничка....


Паш, а Паш, дык есть у кого учиться))) :Aga:  :rolleyes: 
Спасибо за поддержку! Она мне очень, очень нужна, и важна. Без вас буду барахтаться на месте....... читая вас, сама задумываюсь.... :Oj:  :rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## Элла

*PAN*,
 ещо одну дочь примешь?
:rolleyes: :rolleyes: :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Дерзай! Ищи! А мы всегда поддержим!!! Умничка....


Сам напросился)))) вот, свежий ещё один........

*Как долго тянутся минуты*

Как долго тянутся минуты
Мне стрелок бег не подогнать
Ну почему так сложно в мире
Хотелось это мне понять

Я не найду нигде ответов
Их каждый ищет для себя
С тобой повязана навек я
Хоть вроде я и не твоя

Мы оба знаем всё прекрасно
Без лишних слов, без суеты
С судьбой как будто я смирилась
Так почему же ропщешь ты?

Я понимаю обстановку
Ни в чём тебя я не виню
Но, если слышу ту, другую
С тоской я вою на луну

Вдвоём, не замечаем время
Где сутки превратятся в миг
И лишь в минуты расставанья
Души услышать можно крик

Сегодня снова жду тебя я
С опаской глядя на часы
Заветный час уже подходит...
Но, только, Боже! Где же ты?

Твой силуэт пропал во мраке
Расстались трудно мы вчера
Слов было сказано немало
Слёз пролилось как из ведра

И снова звёзды я считала
И мысли от себя гнала......
А вдруг всё сбудется когда -то,
Всё, что в сердцах сказал вчера!

От безысходности жестокой
Весна не радует, поверь!
Всё жду, в надежде и тревоге...
Когда же ты откроешь дверь.

Я буду преданной и верной!
Жить буду только для тебя!
И чтоб сомнений не оставить...
Скажу - как я люблю тебя!

Ты воздух - чем живём и дышим!
Ты пенье птиц, и запах трав
Ты то, что называют счастьем
Себя до капельки отдав

И снова на часы смотрю я
Тебя вё нет, и нет никак
За что ты мучаешь меня так?
Всё что не делаю -  не так.

С судьбой своей уже смирилась
И много вроде не хочу
С тобой лишь быть, рассвет встречая
Я быть счастливою хочу!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Нету задания :Tu:  

*Мне кукушка вдруг приснилась
*
Мне кукушка вдруг приснилась -
На заре
Попросить её хотела -
В тишине
Накукуй ты мне кукушка -
Дай ответ
Буду ждать его я, долго ль -
Сколько лет?

Не ответила она мне - 
Ничего
Улетела в даль лесную - 
И всего
Не хотела видно счастье -
Обмануть
Куковать одной придётся -
Как-нибудь

Мне терпенье у неё -
Не занимать
Научилась ждать уже -
И не роптать
Я сегодня рано встала - 
Не спалось
Ша .... рассвет уж постучался - 
Началось.

Новый день ко мне стучится - 
Я ждала
Делом нужно мне заняться -
Как всегда
Отгоню я мыслей грустных
Хоровод
Чтоб чему - то научиться - 
Жизнь пройдёт.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Может подправить бы, глядишь, и музыку написали бы....*

*Песня о Форуме ......*

Лишь только включим мы экраны
Огнями Форум нас манит
Здесь встреча ждёт всегда с друзьями
Где каждый - Доктор Айболит

Припев:
Ах, какая страна
Этот Форум волшебный
Здесь меня каждый сразу поймёт
Мы приходим сюда
Наши песни послушать
Закружит нас с тобой хоровод

Здесь музыканты от рождения
Здесь дружба в воздухе парит
Поэтов встретишь ты не мало
Помочь здесь каждый наровит

Припев:
Ах, какая страна
Этот Форум волшебный
Здесь меня каждый сразу поймёт
Мы приходим сюда
Наши песни послушать
Закружит нас с тобой хоровод

А если вдруг тебе взгрустнётся
К тебе на помощь мы придём
И в миг твою печаль развеем
Тревогу прочь мы отведём

Припев:
Ах, какая страна
Этот Форум волшебный
Здесь меня каждый сразу поймёт
Мы приходим сюда
Наши песни послушать
Закружит нас с тобой хоровод

Давайте долго вместе жить
Творить, писать и веселиться
А голубым экранам впредь
Отныне и вовек светиться

Припев:
Ах, какая страна
Этот Форум волшебный
Здесь меня каждый сразу поймёт
Мы приходим сюда
Наши песни послушать
Закружит нас с тобой хоровод

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*На опушке у избушки*

На опушке, у избушки
Веселятся две зверюшки
Один пушистый весь такой
Трясёт лохматой головой
Глазками он так стреляет
И меня всё забавляет

То помчится вдруг вприпрыжку
Словно ветер озорной
То заляжет, как воришка
В траве густой, и словно мышка
Следит оттуда за тобой

Другой весь важный -
Хвост свой выгнет
Весь рыжий - будто бы лиса
Имеет ушки на макушке
На шее бантик, два кольца

Его, проказы шалунишки -
Того, с лохматой головой
Ну никак не забавляют -
Емы бы мышь - тут он герой.

Так и живут вдвоём бедняги
Имеет каждый домик свой
Да, да, вы верно угадали
Собачка то, и котик мой

----------


## PAN

Боюсь - сегодня не засну...
Сегодня, по пути домой,
Я был слепой, глухой, немой -
Я повстречал Весну... :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сегодня, по пути домой,
> Я был слепой, глухой, немой -
> Я повстречал Весну...


Ох, Паша, где ты заблудился?:confused: 
Неужто за весной пошёл?:redface: 
А как же мы? А как же Форум?:redface: 
Хотим, чтоб ты уже пришёл. :Aga:  

Вернись, и сразу мы забудем
Что прогулял немало дней
Заданий пропустил немало
Вернись, нам будет веселей.

Натуся тоже потерялась:frown: 
За ней и Умка убежал:mad: 
ДанТэ давно не кажет носа :Fz:  
И Саша где-то тож пропал. :Tu:  

С : бобсаном: разберусь сама я:smile: 
Другим советую учесть
Коль через два дня не вернётесь - 
Овчарка у меня тут есьть. :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Смешной сон.....*

Сегодня сон смешной видала
Я на коне с тобой скакала
Так крепко ты меня держал
Что сам с коня того упал

Не страшно, там сугроб огромный
И ничего ты не сломал
И вдруг, ту серую лошадку
Ты голосом назад позвал

Она послушалась, -  вот странно
Ведь голос твой ей был чужой
Трусцой направилась к тебе вдруг
Остановилась пред тобой

Меня, в сугроб, с себя  стряхнула...
Лишь только ты меня поймал....
Умчалась прочь, - мол, не мешаю
Мне снег за шиворот попал

Не помню сколько мы резвились
В сугробе том, зарывшись в снег
Ты, Дед Мороз, с своей Снегуркой
В снежки играл, забыв про всех

Уже намокли рукавицы
И куртки нам хоть выжимай
А мы с тобой как малы дети
Я прочь бегу - ты догоняй

И снова снег своей ладошкой
Ты мне размазал по щекам
Ну что ж, ты сам хотел такое
Тебе за шиворот поддам

Промчался день, и сил уж нету
Бредём усталые домой
Вдруг, у сосны, на повороте
Мы с белкой повстречались той

Вчера ведь только говорили
Сказал, не видел ты давно
Её, проказницу лесную
И вот она - корми её

Глядит на нас, та, удивлённо
Всегда один, а тут друг два
Увидела перед собою
Два мокрых, снежных колобка

Но, корм, с руки твоей взяла всё ж
Смешно так, лапками схватив
А я смотрю заворожённо
Своё дыханье затаив

Стояли долго, и смотрели
Как белка хрумкает орех
И вдруг почувствовали голод
И снег расстаял, как на грех

Бежим с тобою мы вприпрыжку
В тот домик, где камин горит
В одежде мокрой, но, с улыбкой
Она о многом говорит

То значит - кончились мучения
Срок испытательный прошёл
И ты, настойчиво, и смело
Ко мне дорожку всё ж нашёл.

----------


## bobsan

> С : бобсаном: разберусь сама я


ну попробуй разберись,
посмотрю на это,
верь все будет за@@@cь,
скоро будит лето...

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,

Что за рыцари здесь ужасные?
Из какой ты волшебной страны? 
Посмотрел в твои очи красные
И едва не испортил штаны... :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ну попробуй разберись,
> посмотрю на это,


И смотреть уже не надо
Ведь забыто письмецо
Лучше подними забрало
Чтоб увидеть нам лицо :Aga:  




> Посмотрел в твои очи красные
> И едва не испортил штаны...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## syroega_sv

Саня! Ты когда имидж поменял? :biggrin: Прикольная шапка! Сразу не признал:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Ожидание*

Ожидание - сплошная тоска!
Голова зажата будто в тисках.
Словно колокол звенит в голове
Достучаться не могу я к тебе

День кончается - его не вернуть
Зря пытаюсь я слезинку смахнуть
А за ней уже другая спешит
Кто поможет мне? Кто спор завершит?

И не спор то вовсе, в сердце засел
Ты остался как-то так не у дел
Не хотела я тебя обижать
Как же это всё сейчас мне сказать?

Говорили вроде - всё ты простил
Сам скорее всё забыть предложил
Будет всё у нас с тобой хорошо
А сегодня, взял, и сам не пришёл

Мысли всякие сейчас в голове
Никуда от них не спрятаться мне
О плохом боюсь я вслух говорить
Ох, как хочется мне волком завыть

Если любишь ты, не мучай меня
Без тебя уже не мыслю себя
К твоему давно привыкла огню
Я сама тебе о том говорю.

----------


## PAN

:Ok:  ...

----------


## bobsan

*syroega_sv*,
 это что....
ты меня еще ниже не видел....

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,

А ниже - тоже фосфором намазано??? :Vah:  ... 
Саня! Смотри - так всех дефффченок распугаешь...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> ты меня еще ниже не видел....


Да... Фантазией Бог не обидел!... :Aga:  
И в глазах твоих Огненный Свет... :eek: 
Только рыцарь вдруг молвил в ответ:...:wink: 
"- Ты меня еще ниже не видел...."... :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> syroega_sv,
> это что....
> ты меня еще ниже не видел....


:eek: А нам не показывал....... 
Счас, Наташке скажу...:mad: :biggrin: 




> bobsan,
> 
> А ниже - тоже фосфором намазано??? ...
> Саня! Смотри - так всех дефффченок распугаешь...


 :Vah:   :Vah:  kuku kuku  Я падцтоллллл




> Да... Фантазией Бог не обидел!...
> И в глазах твоих Огненный Свет...
> Только рыцарь вдруг молвил в ответ:...
> "- Ты меня еще ниже не видел...."...


В сердце огонь, фосфор в глазах
Это "бобсан" наш в доспехах шагает
Только вот что-же внизу у него...
Этого даже всевышний не знает!

Мимо пройду, и в забрало окурок
Будто случайно ему положу
Можешь ты Паша, это представить?
Ой, не могу ... всё, сижу уже - ржу:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

Ой, бедный, бедный, бедный Саша....
Устроили ему поджог в доспехах...
С огнетушителем бегу. Наташа.
(Надеюсь вовремя успела):wink:

----------


## bobsan

туши меня, туши скорей,
что ждать мне от таких людей?
сожгут не спросят как зовут,
и лишь Натаха тут как тут!!!

----------


## dAnte

> Для ДанТе ( Руслану)
> 
> Сессия
> Амбразура
> Дедукция
> Эррекция
> Радикал
> Опера
> Коктейль
> ...


Весна пришла, какое счастье!
И для влюбленных благодать,
Но нет ужаснее напасти
Весною сессию сдавать!

Я ждал весну, не скрою други,
Я пить хотел любви коктейль,
Но мне связала крепко руки
Одна лихая конетель!

Сказал мне препод очень строгий:
-Иди, студент, курсач пиши!
(И как меня держали ноги,
В стихах попробуй опиши)

Я тему взял и ужаснулся,
В глазах плыло будто во сне
И так хотелось мне проснуться,
И тень унынья на лице!

И начисто ушла эррекция,
Ни днем, ни ночью я не спал
И в школе и на нудных лекциях
Я свой курсач сквозь сон писал!

Не о свободных радикалах
И не об опере с балетами,
А о дебильных предикатах,
Приводящих к заключениям.

И вот настал зловещий день
Я как Бумагин шел на амбразуру,
Я шел зубря всю эту хренотень!
И проклянал всю нашу профессуру.

Я шел и знал, что нет пути назад,
В глазах темно и головокруженье
Я был в душе любой оценке рад,
Лишь с двойкой нету к дому возвращенья.

Вот институт, вот кафедра и препод
Дрожат колени, слышен сердца стук
Из уст моих несется детский лепет
И к замечаниям в свой адрес стал я глух.

Но вот закончил, замолчал, заткнулся.
Закрыл глаза и пальцы рук скрестил,
И думал почему-то о дедукции,
Наверно про нее сказать забыл((

Но тут в зачетке появилась запись,
Забилось сердце в тысчу раз сильней.
"Отлично". Члены все расслабились
И стал лицом я сразу веселей!

Я шел в весну такой веселый
Я сдал курсач, я - молодец.
Девченки, я к любви готовый,
Я жду распахнутых сердец!

И вот встречаюсь я с любимой,
И вот уже идем ко мне,
Вино, цветы - все так красиво,
Закат виднеется в окне.

Одежду рвем в порыве страсти
И приближается кровать,
Мы оголяем свои части
И не желаем больше ждать!

Но вдруг меня остановили,
Прервали весь мой креатифф
И вежливо так попросили,
Чтобы надел презерватив.

Я пледом лишь слегка прикрытый,
Несусь сквозь ночь, как ягуар.
Табличка с надписью "Закрыто".
Аптека. Улица. Фонарь.

----------


## dAnte

Я почти вернулся, всего 2 экзамена осталось!

----------


## dAnte

Друзья мои, я тут на форуме редко появлясь, вы хоть в Асю стучите, общаться то хочется!

----------


## bobsan

> Члены все расслабились
> Девченки, я к любви готовый


НЕ СТЫКОВОЧКА!!:smile: 




> Аптека. Улица. Фонарь.


ПОЧТИ КЛАССИК!!!!

*dAnte*,
 ДАВАЙ СТУДЕНТ!!!
МЫ ЗА ТЕБЯ-ЗА ТЕБЯ!!!!! 
СКОРЕЕ ВОЗВРАЩЯЙСЯ!!!

----------


## dAnte

Ну все у меня почти как в Простоквашино! 
Вот скоро к вам приеду!
Привезу капусты квашенной
Прям таки к обеду!
Только вот экзамен здам
По язику па русвскаму
И приеду сразу к вам
С квашеной капустою))

----------


## syroega_sv

> Один пушистый весь такой
> Трясёт лохматой головой
> Глазками он так стреляет
> И меня всё забавляет
> 
> То помчится вдруг вприпрыжку
> Словно ветер озорной
> То заляжет, как воришка
> В траве густой, и словно мышка
> Следит оттуда за тобой


Случайно не Йорк?  :biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 твой видон навивает "стихи" из вашего с Виталькой "раннего творчества"
Разобрало Генерала.......... дальше вспомнишь  :Taunt:  :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> bobsan,
> твой видон навивает "стихи" из вашего с Виталькой "раннего творчества"
> Разобрало Генерала.......... дальше вспомнишь  
> __________________



ни чего не понял, какое детство????
какое забрало????
где это видно????

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Случайно не Йорк?


:biggrin: :rolleyes: Не, Лусси kuku 




> Разобрало Генерала.......... дальше вспомнишь  
> 		 / messagе		 sig 
> 
> 				__________________


Нука-нука, с этого момента поподробнее пожалуйста :Vah:   :Aga:   :Ok:  :wink:

----------


## PAN

До старых заданий добрался
Пора мне долги отдавать…
(Нельзя Буриме забывать!)
И вот я с Пегасом помчался… :Ha:

----------


## PAN

*maknata*,
 Твоё задание выполнил...

ЧУДО
СТАРЕЦ
МОЩЬ
ОГОНЬ
КОМБИНАТ
ВОПЛЬ
ВЫХУХОЛЬ
ПРОЩЕНИЕ

В новостях по телику заявили: «ЧУДО!
Пьяницам, бездельникам – всем теперь конец!
СТАРЕЦ появился мол, словно ниоткуда…
Вмиг испепелит тебя, если ты подлец….

МОЩЬ в глазах его горит, как ОГОНЬ пылает!
Задолбал в косую мать местный КОМБИНАТ…
ВОПЛЬ стоит над городком, и собаки лают,
И никто на третьи сутки старику не рад…

Не спасутся от него инженеры, плотники
Будь ты даже ВЫХУХОЛЬ  - всё одно спалИт
За ПРОЩЕНИЕм к нему прут толпой работники…
И опять над комбинатом черный дым валИт…

А вывод прост:
В Великий Пост
Работать грех!
(Закон для всех!)….:wink:... :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

Ой, Паш, настращал, аж жуть! Хорошо хоть не на ночь глядя прочла сей триллер!:wink:  Я в праздник не работала! (почти):rolleyes:

----------


## syroega_sv

> Нука-нука, с этого момента поподробнее пожалуйста


в корзину выгонят:biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 другое дело!

----------


## PAN

> Я в праздник не работала! (почти)


Вот и правильно!... :Aga:   Работа - не волк: Ты её не трогаешь, она тебя тоже...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> в корзину выгонят


В Корзину не выгоняют, а принимают...:tongue:

----------


## syroega_sv

*PAN*,
 Пардон. Не так выразился.

----------


## bobsan

вот опять не доходят руки до задания
зато .... так баловство прет....

А музы нет, исчезла, испарилась,
И не идет, хоть как ее зову,
Возможно, что она мне лишь приснилась,
Но был прекрасен сон мой наяву…

И стол и свечи, тортик и коньяк,
Как в той известной песне у Володи,
Ее позвал, чтоб не попасть впросак,
Все по рецепту приготовил вроде.

Но что такое, не идет она,
Возможно угощенье не по нраву,
И к угощению бутылочку вина,
Добавил дорогого, не отраву.

И вот звонок , я открываю дверь,
И на пороге муза? Нет соседка,
И муза не придет уже теперь ,
У сакуры отломанная ветка.

Торт съеден, выпито прекрасное вино,
Она в постели нежно потянулась,
Я с грустью посмотрел в свое окно,
Через стекло мне муза улыбнулась.

Не уходи постой, ждал тебя одну,
Но след простыл, исчезло вдохновенье,
От злости проклинаю сам себя,
Осталась только часть стихотворенья.

Прогнал соседку, жизнь мне не мила,
Из пальца рифму высосал напрасно,
О муза ты прекрасней всех была,
Остановись мгновенье: - ты прекрасна!!

----------


## PAN

> баловство прет....


Романтика из тебя опять прёт... :Aga:   больше комментов не выдам...:rolleyes:  Хотя... :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*bobsan*,
А соседку не Музой звали?)) Классно, Саш! :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

> больше комментов не выдам






> А соседку не Музой звали?))



а где грубая и неприкрытая лесть???

----------


## PAN

> Из пальца рифму высосал напрасно,
> О муза ты прекрасней всех была,





> а где грубая и неприкрытая лесть???


Королю стихоплётства *bobsan*у вручается медаль "За взятие Музы" и портативный напалечный рифмовысасыватель отечественного производства....:rolleyes: 

Саня!.. :Ok:  .... :Pivo:  .....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> О муза ты прекрасней всех была,
> Остановись мгновенье: - ты прекрасна!!







> Королю стихоплётства bobsanу вручается медаль "За взятие Музы" и портативный напалечный рифмовысасыватель отечественного производства....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А музы нет, исчезла, испарилась,
> И не идет, хоть как ее зову,
> Возможно, что она мне лишь приснилась,
> Но был прекрасен сон мой наяву…


Она пришла, давно уже вернулась
Тихонько поджидает за углом
Как только двери ты сейчас откроешь
Войдёт она тихонечко в твой дом!

----------


## bobsan

> Королю стихоплётства bobsanу вручается медаль "За взятие Музы"


ну вот!!!!!!!:rolleyes: 

совсем другое дело!!!!!!:biggrin: 

закрутку на спине уже пристраиваю!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А музы нет, исчезла, испарилась,
> И не идет, хоть как ее зову,
> Возможно, что она мне лишь приснилась,
> Но был прекрасен сон мой наяву…


Возвращение МУЗЫ....

Ты МУЗУ поджидал, надеялся и верил
Что повторится сказочный тот сон
Однажды, ты его уже увидел
Но сон расстаял - расстворился он

И вдруг, когда терпение иссякло
К тебе видение её опять пришло
Ты долго не хотел поверить в это
То был не сон - в окне ты увидал её.

Она пришла, давно уже вернулась
Тихонько поджидает за углом
Как только двери ты сейчас откроешь
Войдёт она тихонечко в твой дом!

Поселится надолго, не угонишь
И даже если будешь ты просить
Её об этом - будет бесполезно
Её решение уже не изменить

В окно она к тебе не заглянула
То, блажь, воображение мечты
Ведь ты хотел её увидеть снова
Она пришла - стоит уж у двери.

Соседку выгнал ты - полдела уже сделал
Ты думаешь поверила она,
Что та соседка у тебя гостила?
Да не поверила она, ну не смогла!

Ты слишком долго поджидал ту МУЗУ
Твои мучения услышала она
Решила снять с тебя она твою обузу
Теперь твори спокойно  - вот она.

----------


## syroega_sv

*Звёздочка*,


 :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,


Спасибо))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*PAN*,
Принимай задание....... :Ha:  

Звездочке:

Воробей
Юла
Бомжи
Валидол
Сермяжный
Струна
Корешок
Сапфир
Дрыгаться
Желание
--------------------------------------------------

Я как юла, - на месте не сидится
Как воробей что прыгает по веткам
Подрыгаться бы мне, повеселиться
Я как струна, готовая играть

Желание одно я загадала...
Давно уже - ещё я маленькой была
Увидеть крыши, белые от снега
Слепить снеговика, - такие вот дела!

Сюртук сермяжный на него напялю
Морковку вместо носа, прицеплю
Я шляпу папину ему надену
И старую метлу ему вручу

Сапфировые глазки нарисую -
Зелёной краской, - брови угольком
Воткну ему я сигарету в губы
И буду любоваться - а потом....

А что потом? Уж солнце припекает
Расстает сразу мой снеговичёк
Бомжам достанется его сюртук сермяжный
Мне валидол - вот будет что потом...

Недавно веточку поставила я в воду
Успела корешок она пусть
Теперь придётся, мне её бедняжку
У нас в саду самой мне посадить

----------


## bobsan

> Я как юла, - на месте не сидится
> Как воробей что прыгает по веткам
> Подрыгаться бы мне, повеселиться
> Я как струна, готовая играть


а еще как пулемет,
что рифмы сразу выдает,
Ай да Звездочка !!!мастак!
научиться мне бы так!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> а еще как пулемет,
> что рифмы сразу выдает,
> Ай да Звездочка !!!мастак!
> научиться мне бы так!!!


Говорится ещё так, правда в этом не мастак...
Но что-то в этом роде, так:
*" С кем ты друже поведёшься - от того ты наберёшься"*:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wink:

----------


## PAN

> " С кем ты друже поведёшься - от того ты наберёшься"


Угу... С кем поведёшься - от того и забеременеешь....:biggrin: 

Танюша! Молодец!... :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Угу... С кем поведёшься - от того и забеременеешь....


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Ой, мама дорогая! Это круто!
Об этом не подумала сама
Ну чтож Пашуля, буду осторожна
Не заберемению я от бобсанА :Vah:  kuku 




> Танюша! Молодец!...


Спасибо! Думала не примешь - надо было про весну, а у меня снеговик на уме.:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Думала не примешь


От тебя - приму.... :Aga:

----------


## Vowik

> Не заберемению я от бобсанА


Да вон, уже беремена она!
На аватарку посмотрите!
Посыпались давно из живота
Малые звёздные прожители. :)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> От тебя - приму....


 :Oj:   :flower:  :rolleyes: Сибки))))))))




> На аватарку посмотрите!
> Посыпались давно из живота
> Малые звёздные прожители. :)


Пошто ты всем то рассказал?
Никто бы сам не догадалсИ

Ну вот - попалсИ ты бобсан:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: kuku

----------


## bobsan

> С кем поведёшься - от того и забеременеешь....


ну вот уж без меня, меня женили,
не думайте что я без головы,
когда бы с кем то вместе б жили,
не нарожали лишней детворы.

ведь есть один простой предохранитель,
от всех напастей сразу защитит,
и не прорвется ни один вредитель,
и от беременности лишней оградит.

----------


## PAN

Кышь в "общение в стихах"!!!!!:mad: .... Всю Буримю зафлудили, сорванцы... :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ну вот уж без меня, меня женили,
> не думайте что я без головы,


Да, да, я это тоже подтверждаю
На аватарке видела сама
Две головы имеет он однако- 
В руках вторая у него всегда...:biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## Vowik

> Пошто ты всем то рассказал?


Так я не всё дорассаказал,
ведь знаю много болшее.
Не будим может? По слогам,
мы разносить доложеное.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Кышь в "общение в стихах"!!!!! .... Всю Буримю зафлудили, сорванцы...


Ага, ага,с ам начал -а терь гонишь! :Ha:  
Лана, пойдём мы все туда, там можно куролосить........ :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Всю Буримю зафлудили, засранцы


че сразу обзываться....?
пойдем опохмеляться...

----------


## Vowik

> Кышь в "общение в стихах"!!!!! .... Всю Буримю зафлудили, сорванцы...



Ой, извените! Как всегда.
не знал где можно где нельзя!

----------


## bobsan

> Так я не всё дорассаказал,
> ведь знаю много болшее.


не надо лишних слов...
ведь голова в руках не та что вы подумали.....

----------


## bobsan

вот задание от ПАШИ
ТИПА ОН ЭРОТИКИ ПРОСИЛ....

Губки
Юбки
Ножки
Глазки
Солнце
Ветер
Завещание
Залётный
Хохотать
Ню...




Вобще-то не художник я,
Но если понесет,
Беру я кисти, и тебя,
Ничто уж не спасет.

Сегодня взялся рисовать,
Картину в стиле ню…
Нарисовал ядрена мать,
Такую вот фигню.

Вот светит солнце в небесах,
Там ветер тучи гнал,
Девчонкам севшим с….ть в кустах,
Он юбки задирал.

Закончив дело, юбки сняв,
Девчонки, ну бежать,
И к речке быстро подбежав,
Плескаться хохотать.

Их грудки соком налились,
Их губки м-м-м, коралл,
И вот мечты мои сбылись,
Их ножки рисовал.

Но что то старенький я стал,
Залетный ветер вдруг,
Мне завещянье подписал,
Сдув мысли про подруг.

И вот картину я порвал,
Забросил краски, кисть,
Виагры тонну я сожрал,
Девчонки , ну держись.

Но  нет, девчонки не пришли,
Я огорчился в прах,
Посмертно доктора нашли,
Мозоли на руках.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> вот задание от ПАШИ
> ТИПА ОН ЭРОТИКИ ПРОСИЛ....
> 
> Губки
> Юбки
> Ножки
> Глазки
> Солнце
> Ветер
> ...


----------------------------


А мона мне своё видение этих слов?:rolleyes: 

Художник старенький один
Решил портрет писать
Нашёл мальберт, и полотно
И начал хохотать...

Но вдруг устал, притих, потух
Поник вмиг головой
Тут мысль покинула его
Сам буд-то бы не свой

Присел, задумался чуток
Ну вот, уснул уж старичок
И снится сон ему чудесный
Как-будто в сказке он небесной

Лишь только глазки он закрыл
Видения явились....
Там солнце, море и песок
Там с ветром спорит голосок

Девчёнок стайка пронеслась
Их ножки замелькали
Взлетали юбки высоко
Вприпрыжку ведь бежали

Хотел рвануть вдогонку он
Но, лишь сказал: " Ню-ню"
Мол подождите вы меня
Сейчас вас догоню

Вдруг видит он - там гастролёр
Залётный появился
Девчёнками был окружён
В толпе той веселился

Кидал красивые слова
Хвалил одну, другую
Шептал на ушко им, кадрил...
Ну в общем, всех он разводил.

И вдруг с небес раздалася глас:
"Ты что уснул так рано?
Ты завещане писал? 
На отрока бобсана?"

Ну, тут проснулся наш художник
И вспомнил, что хотел сказать..
Мальберт, и кисти, все творенья
Хотел бобсану завещать.

Отныне и на все века
Не изменю своё решение - 
Бобсан заменит старика
Впредь будет делать он творения!

Сказал, и дальше захрапел.
А Саша наш оторопел.
Сидит, не шевелится
Двух слов сказать боится......

10.04.2007 (20.10 Москвы) )))

----------


## bobsan

> А Саша наш оторопел.
> Сидит, не шевелится
> Двух слов сказать боится......


действительно слов нет!
твое видение гораздо лучше

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> действительно слов нет!
> твое видение гораздо лучше


Неправда!! Об этом мы уже говорили..
Не было бы твоего - не появилось бы моё :Aga:  :rolleyes: 

Твоё КЛАСССС!!!!!!!!!! :flower:   :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Оба хороши...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Оба хороши...


Ну да...ты хошь сказать - два сапога на одну ногу???/ :Vah:  kuku

----------


## PAN

Таня.. Мне понравились оба варианта... :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня.. Мне понравились оба варианта...


Спасибо Пашуля!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Без задания. Просто ночной крик. 

*БЕДА*
И снова сердце замирает
Когда твой лучший друг страдает
Но ты не можешь изменить
А уж тем паче - предрешить

Ведь  каждый это понимает
И ничего не возражает
А ком обиды нарастает -
Друг и тебя не понимает

Тебя обидеть наровит он
Не ведает он, что творит
Ты понимаешь - не со зла то
А сердце всё-таки болит

В его душе сквозная рана
Она страдает и кричит
И каждый, кто проходит мимо
Больнее сделать наровит

Свою обиду я забуду
Не буду думать я о ней
Ему сейчас намного хуже
И во сто крат ему больней

Всегда на помощь приходил он
Своим уменьем помогал
И никогда он без внимания
Людей в беде не оставлял

Но вот она уж у порога
Стучиться в дом ЕГО она
Ну помогите ж ради бога!
Пусть стороной пройдёт БЕДА!

Но разве кто-то крик услышит?
Поможет что-то изменить?
Но как, скажите мне скорее
Смогу с его бедой я жить?

Он строил дом - детей растил он
На годы планы рисовал
Он для семьи своей, работой
Себя по горло загружал

Не буду даже разбираться - 
Кто прав, а кто там виноват
Хочу надеяться я очень - 
Что УМ, РАССУДОК, победят!

От все души тебе желаю
Друг мой! Товарищь дорогой!
Чтоб никогда, на этом свете
Не повстречался с той бедой!

11.04.2007

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*, :Ok:  
*Звёздочка*, :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> bobsan, 
>  Звёздочка,


Спасибо!)) А сам когд  начнёшь писать?:rolleyes:

----------


## syroega_sv

*Звёздочка*,
 Увы! Поэт из меня даже хуже чем певец. :Aga:  :biggrin: 

Я типа критик :biggrin::biggrin: ШУТЮ!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
>  Увы! Поэт из меня даже хуже чем певец.  
> 
> Я типа критик  ШУТЮ!


Не верю! Докажи. :Aga:  :rolleyes: 
Саша тоже говорил, не пишет, а смотри что выдаёт! :Ok:  
И ещё один человек, уверял меня, никогда в жизни не рифмовал ни одного слова. А сейчас без напряга пишет стихи.:wink: 
Вот так вот! Так что, пиши!!! :Aga:

----------


## syroega_sv

*Звёздочка*,
 Не! Я тот самый четвёртый про которого ты на своей страничке пишешь.
"Читатель-слушатель".Может чего и выдам,но в другой раз.:biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## dAnte

пришло время раздавать долги)) вот  мой первый должок))



> Косяк (любой)  
> Телефон 
> Жужа 
> Бакенбарды 
> Высоченный 
> Турист 
> Подковёрный 
> Разметка 
> Хлопок


Разметку проводят..
          смешные вы люди
Как рыбы идете
          В косяк на верблюде
Все бороды чешете
          И бакенбарды
а в мозгах прожженых
          Все тлеют петарды
Кричит подковерный 
          Турист высоченный 
что нет жизни в свете
          что мир офигенный
Над полями жужа
          вибрят телефоны
А стен больше нет
          на венах пистоны
разметим поля
          да и вырастим хлопок
устал я с похмелья
          и в сердце обломок
Кричит, лихорадит 
          и спрятаны нервы
не быть никогда
          среди них,мля, мне первым

----------


## dAnte

Вот такая ахинея приходит в преддипломном состоянии))

----------


## dAnte

И сразу еще одно, в моем духе))



> навоз
> граница
> предметный
> стройка
> отстой
> карикатуры
> разветка
> частица
> стрекоза


навоз раскидали у самой границы
так доложила разветка столицы
и стали решать предметный вопрос
зачем на границе раскидан навоз???
а все получилось очень нелепо
стрекозы летают огромные летом
и гадят с небес прямо нам на границу
такой вот отстой постоянно твориться))
художник один с этой самой натуры
рисует забавные карикатуры
о том как стройка ведется дерьмом,
огромные пчелы строят дурдом!!!
разведка гавно разобрав до частицы
ниче не нашла и решила напиться.
в шоке художник, стрекозы в дерме,
какая-то лажа приснилася мне)))

----------


## bobsan

> в шоке художник, стрекозы в дерме,
> какая-то лажа приснилася мне)))


класс :Vah:   :Ok:  

я помню еще давал заданице?

----------


## syroega_sv

*dAnte*, :Ok:   Прикольный стих! надо запомнить!:biggrin:  :Ok:   :Pivo:  



> навоз раскидали у самой границы
> так доложила разветка столицы
> и стали решать предметный вопрос
> зачем на границе раскидан навоз???
> а все получилось очень нелепо
> стрекозы летают огромные летом
> и гадят с небес прямо нам на границу
> такой вот отстой постоянно твориться))
> художник один с этой самой натуры
> ...

----------


## dAnte

> огромные пчелы строят дурдом!!!


а главное я не пойму при чем тут пчелы)) посмортрите в соннике))

----------


## dAnte

> надо запомнить!


не вздумай голову забивать))

----------


## dAnte

> Ученик 
> Методика 
> Указка 
> Контрацептив 
> Носочки 
> Вежливость 
> Прощальный 
> Хобот 
> Удивлен


Вася Козлов плохой ученик
Стоит у доски машет указкой
Зато он будет неплохой призывник
Будет дедам он рассказывать сказки
Про то как ходил он на корпоратив
Носочки снимал, и брюки впридачу
что выиграл Вася контрацептив
Поехали с Люсей Петровой на дачу
До дачи шли говорили о разном
О жизни, о смерти и о прекрасном
Был вежливость Вася прямо сама
И свёл он Люсю Петрову с ума
Когда же добрались до дачи они
Смеркалось, вокруг сверкали огни
Вдруг Вася увидел ковыляет к ним робот
С башки железяки болтается хобот
Ну всё, подумал парень, писец
Пришёл за ним терминатор-боец
Ща будет нам гнать про асталависта
Прошить бы надо робота Вистой
Продукт Майкрософта всегда был гавно
Такой обычай заведён уж давно.
Прошил таки Вася машину умело
Ставил программы разные смело
Когда же робот был обновлён
Он очень сильно был удивлён
Ошибки сразу полезли в процессор
И быстро кончился наш горе-агрессор
Послушают Васины сказки, деды
Дадут парню нахлебаться воды
Весь год будет Вася драить сортир
Не пустят беднягу даже в эфир
На фильм там какой то "Солдаты" зовут
И станет Вася методику мыслить
Про то как сержанту морду начистить
Но думаю будет конечно печально
Ведь Вася-боец звучит нереально
Так что Вася лучше учись
Прилежным ботаником ты становись
Тогда не будешь ты драить сортир
А будешь ходить с Люсей ты в тир
Стрелять по мишеням, радовать Люсю
Думаю в этом найдёт Вася плюсы.

----------


## bobsan

*dAnte*,

дааа!!!!!!
вот это поема.....
чувствуется заучился человек!!

 :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Вася Козлов плохой ученик


:biggrin: ...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> До дачи шли говорили о разном
> О жизни, о смерти и о прекрасном
> Был вежливость Вася прямо сама
> И свёл он Люсю Петрову с ума


:biggrin:  :Ok:  

А моё задание, никто не осмелился сделать, да? Ну-ну! 
ПогодЮ ещё, мож найдутся смельчаки!:cool: :rolleyes:

----------


## dAnte

*Звёздочка*,
мне с долгами еще год разбираться)))

----------


## PAN

Обнаружил у себя должок....:eek:  Макната задавала, правда не помню когда...
Слова такие:
КАПРИЗ
КАРАПУЗ
ПЛАСТИЛИН
ОВЦА
ТРАВА
СЕРДЦЕ
СОЛНЦЕ
ПЕРЬЯ
ПЕРЕПРАВА
ГАРПИЯ
СИРЕНА
ПЬЯНКА
ВОСКРЕСЕНИЕ

Вот слепил....:rolleyes:  Извините, что длинновато - слов зададено много...:biggrin: 

Прошло ВОСКРЕСЕНИЕ.
СОЛНЦЕ весеннее
куда-то в Европпппу плюхнулось наффиг... 
В СЕРДЦЕ на бис
Бушует КАПРИЗ 
И тащит в инет дожигать мой трафик...:frown: 

ОВЦА и ТРАВА...
Такие слова
Мне сложные нынче Макната ввернула. 
СИРЕНА и ГАРПИЯ -
В тексте удар… И я
Смехом сведённые выверну скулы… :Vah:  

Возьму ПЛАСТИЛИН -
Слеплю среди льдин
Умку… Воткну ему ПЕРЬЯ в попу....:tongue:  
И он, КАРАПУЗ,
Под хохот всех муз
Опять гопаком удивит Европпппу….

Вот пива банка :Pivo:  
Пусть будет ПЬЯНКА
Как у Витальки с Бобсаном Сашей…
Форуму слава!
Он ПЕРЕПРАВА
Между реалом и дружбой нашей............:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Возьму ПЛАСТИЛИН -
> Слеплю среди льдин
> Умку… Воткну ему ПЕРЬЯ в попу....  
> И он, КАРАПУЗ,
> Под хохот всех муз
> Опять гопаком удивит Европпппу….
> 
> Вот пива банка 
> Пусть будет ПЬЯНКА
> ...


Слов нет! Супееееееееееееррррррр!!!!!!!!!!! :Vah:   :Aga:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
ну ты местный выдал!!!! класс)))

----------


## dAnte

> пилюля
> стервятник
> чурка
> пропагандировать
> сангвиник
> гвоздовыколупыватель
> перенос
> микрокалькулятор
> чума


 *Лозунги*
Давайте всюду декламировать Маяковского
И стили новые двигать в поэзии
И словно вилами в кучу навозную
Мы каждой чурке в мозги залезем!!

Давайте всюду пропагандировать революцию
Чтоб красным знаменем по стране раскатами
Катились наши новые резолюции
На заборах, на стенах и плакатах

А еще давайте гвоздовыколупывателем
С шумом и гамом из микрокалькулятора
Девяти дюймовые гвозди выколупывать
Какими-то дебилами вбитые когда-то!!

И давайте начнем друзья-товарищи
Мочить поэзией стервятников позорных
Что суют Фаст фуды нам, а не борщи
Превращая русских в америкосов толстых!

И избавляться давайте от чумы безжалостной
От тяжелой зависимости к препаратам химическим
И Россия тогда была бы очень богатой,
Если перенести на деньги химикатов количество!

Я призываю всех и халериков и сангвиников,
И до меланхоликов донести пытаюсь!
Мы и так пилюль наглотались за десяток веков,
Не губите сейчас страну, она одна у нас!

----------


## syroega_sv

*dAnte*,
 Ну прям Маяковский! :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

> А еще давайте гвоздовыколупывателем
> С шумом и гамом из микрокалькулятора
> Девяти дюймовые гвозди выколупывать
> Какими-то дебилами вбитые когда-то!!



БРАВО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  
это суупер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,
  Суперски!!))) :Ok:

----------


## maknata

> И давайте начнем друзья-товарищи
> Мочить поэзией стервятников позорных


Есссс!!!)))) :Ok:

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*,
 Маладэсс, студент.... :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А еще давайте гвоздовыколупывателем
> С шумом и гамом из микрокалькулятора
> Девяти дюймовые гвозди выколупывать
> Какими-то дебилами вбитые когда-то!!


Ну Руслаааааааан!!!!!!!!! Вот это завернул!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

*Звёздочка*,
Я еще и не так могу))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> Я еще и не так могу))


Ага, знаю - типа,крестиком вышивать, да?:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

а вот заданий нет  , но есть размышления на тему......

Бывают в жизни каждого мужчины,
Минуты  слабости и как тут не крути,
Какие  не были б там веские причины,
Должны мы много сил в себе найти.

Не хныкать, не скулить и не сдаваться,
Не плакать сопли-слюни растирать,
А до конца мужчиной оставаться,
И силы все свои в кулак собрать.

Довольно просто с жизнью распроститься,
Решить дилемму быть или не быть,
Повеситься, иль просто утопиться,
На всех свой болт с прибором положить.

Но если ты мужик, ты сильный духом,
Ты можешь все пройти преодолеть,
Бей в челюсть резко, сильно, мощным хуком,
Чтобы ни кто не смел тебя задеть.

И если ты не трус, живи и здравствуй,
Зажми обиду и печаль в кулак,
Какой бы не была та боль ужасной,
Молчи и пусть тебя боится враг.

----------


## PAN

Совсем другой *bobsan*....:eek: 

Саша.... Респект...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Бей в челюсть резко, сильно, мощным хуком,
> Чтобы ни кто не смел тебя задеть.


:eek: :eek: :eek: Ого!!!!!!!!!!
Драчун...:smile:  :Ok:  




> Совсем другой bobsan.... 
> Саша.... Респект...


Я сама не ожидала такого! Вот, что делает наша БУРИМЕшка, оказывается:biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*, :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Та-а-а-ак....:mad:  И хде, позвольте поинтересоваться, наш вечный двигатель прекрасных порывов и творческих зачинаний???... Хде Звёздочка наша, неугасимая никакими житейскими невзгодами????.... Хде, Мать... нареченная этой прославленной в веках и сетевых летописях стихоплётной темы под названием Буриме????.... Доколе будет она (тема ента...) валяться внизу страницы, задыхаясь под нависшими над ней сводами индивидуального творчества????..... :eek: 
Таня!!!!!!! Давай, заводи народ на новый круг!!!!..... Даёшь новую жизнь Буримяшке!!!!.... Уррррааа, товарищи по несчастью, обделённые природой способностью спокойно проходить мимо прекрасного!!!!!.... :Vah:  

P.S. Танюша.... Дурной пример заразителен.... :rolleyes: Посмотри, сколько вокруг молодых талантов.... :Aga:   Нужно начинать, а остальные подтянуться....:wink: ........:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Таня!!!!!!! Давай, заводи народ на новый круг!!!!..... Даёшь новую жизнь Буримяшке!!!!.... Уррррааа, товарищи по несчастью, обделённые природой способностью спокойно проходить мимо прекрасного!!!!!....


:eek:  Енто на тебя так 1 мая или приближение девятого подействовало!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> P.S. Танюша.... Дурной пример заразителен....  Посмотри, сколько вокруг молодых талантов....  Нужно начинать, а остальные подтянуться.... ........


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  Пашуль! ДЫк это и сЮЮЮпер!!!!!! Их много! И пусть будет больше. 
Паш, а Паш, а ведь и правда! Как вспомню, месяцев 8 назад, одна я и писала поздравлялки всем, стишками.
Пока не заметили, и темку мне не открыли. А вот куда делся наш большой мух? Хде он, а? Или ник сменил, и тихонько за нами смотрит?))))))))
Так. Ну, начинать, так начинать!
Тогда ты и начни.
Видел, в БУРИМЕ, лежат слова, для всех? Но, никто не соизволил отреагировать. Давай ПАшуль, покажи пример!!!!!! :Ha:   :Aga:   :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
 Паша !!! молодец!!!!

ПОДДЕРЖИМ ЛУЧШИЕ НАЧИНАНИЯ!!!!
ДАЕШЬ, БОЛЬШЕ ХОРОШИХ СТИХОВ!!!!
НАЧИНАЙ Паша и мы пдтянемся!!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот, сочинила, да не туда положила, но мне тут добрая Звездочка всё обьяснила
ой, а я уже, кажется, стихами разговариваю... :Vah:  

На стихи сегодня *основательно* подсела,
Получилось так, сама я не хотела…
Идею мне подкинул майский вечерок,
Уж сам он исчезает, как из решета *песок*…

*Гроза* сегодня не гремела, просто дождь,
Он в Минске промочил уж все *дороги*…
Бегут воды *потоки*, ничем их не уймешь…
И трудно *строить* планы, ведь промокли ноги.

А завтра праздник, *потребители* спешат
Спиртным затариться, ведь завтра будет пусто…
У нас на праздник пить нельзя,
Какие-то законы *захолустья*… 

Но *обыватель* не дурак, *разлуки* со спиртым
Он не допустит, да к тому же в праздник…
Затарились сегодня, с запасом небольшим,
Такой вот наш народ проказник!

Вот, блин, не знаю, куда всунуть *муравья*…
Его б я посадила на *травинку*...
И *радугу* бы в небо! И солнца для меня…
Хочу тепла! Сейчас пущу слезинку…

А то погода, как в *ущелье*…
Всё серо, сыро и темно…
Вот испытание для моего терпенья…
Надеюсь, что закончится оно…

Вот, Звездочка, умеет так заданье дать,
Чтоб одно слово, да не знать, куда вписать…
Да тут и не одно а целых два…
Но, в общем, не проблема для меня…

*Мыльный пузырь*… Вот так вот просто написала…
И даже смысла не придала…
Так как к несчастью оказалося проблемой
Найти для него строчечку в моей «поэме»…

----------


## Vowik

*Гроза
Дорога
Разлука
Потребитель
Обыватель
Захолустье
Травинка
Муравей
Поток
Ущелье
Радуга
Основательно
Строить
Песок
Мыльный пузырь*


*Я сам себя сейчас не узнаю!
Был обыватель - превратился в приведение.
Как не старался бы я, НО -
Дарога жизни изменила направление.

Как муравей с травинкой на горбу,
Свою судьбу легко нёс на плечах.
Протопал по горам и по песку
Блуждая медленно я в собственых мечтах.

В пути моём не раз сверкали грозы.
В дождь проливной, конечно попадал.
Но как то удавалось всё же,
Сухим приодолеть мне перевал.

Но в этот раз, поток воды жестокой,
С небес сорвался на головУ мне.
Не вижу я просвета и радуги высокой,
И вот уже с течением бурным, несусь я по реке. 

Очнулся вдруг в каком то захолустье.
Открыл глаза и в зеркало смотрю..
Но вижу в нём чужое отражение.
И в этом никого я не виню.

Мечты все лопнули как мыльный пузырёк.
Печаль, разлука, рвут меня на части. 
Хоть кто бы дал лишь маленкий намёк,
Как карты разложить по масти?

Как основательно построить мост,
через ушелье что бы перебраться?
Не поджимать мне больше хвост.
С судьбой мне как бы разобраться?

При этом что бы нормы соблюдать,
Ничем, и никого не покалечить..
Всё в меру удалось бы потреблять.
Как от беды любимих ограничить?*

Воть настрочил! Едрёна мать  :Vah:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Vowik*,
серьезно!
тааак... мне начинает здесь нравиться...:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

:rolleyes: :rolleyes: :rolleyes: 

*Гроза
Дорога
Разлука
Потребитель
Обыватель
Захолустье
Травинка
Муравей
Поток
Ущелье
Радуга
Основательно
Строить
Песок
Мыльный пузырь
*
------------------------------

*Гроза надвигается, - 
Слышу раскаты я грома.
Скорей бы уже, мне,
Сухою добраться до дома!

Бегу по дороге, -
Туфли под мышкой зажав.
Мне б только успеть бы...
Несусь я,  - газу поддав.

И вот, уже первые капли..
Мне всё ни по чём, -
Я дома уже... я успела!
Сухая, и перед дождём!

А дождь, .........
Основательно взялся за город
Деревья трясёт...
Расслабиться больше 
Уже никому не даёт.

Потоки воды по дорогам,
И грязный песок...
А муравей уж бедняга, 
До нитки, до самой промок..

Я потребитель - скажу вам, 
Что .. -дождь, это так хорошо!
Вырастет много картошки...
И может быть, что-то ещё!!!

Во мне обыватель проснулся..
Надутый, как мыльный пузырь.
Живёт он, себе, в захолустье...
А перед домом,  - пустырь.

Не будет он строить дороги,
В ущелье мосты возводить...
Разлука его не волнует...
Ему бы одно - понудить!

Давно уж закончился дождик.
Прошла стороною гроза...
Травинка блеснула на солнце...
И птичьи опять голоса.

Я радугой молча любуюсь...
На город умытый смотрю...
И думаю - как же безумно, 
Его беззаветно люблю!
*

----------


## Vowik

> А завтра праздник, потребители спешат
> Спиртным затариться, ведь завтра будет пусто…


Так же у меня на языке крутилось!  :Ok:  




> серьезно!
> тааак... мне начинает здесь нравиться..


Это же класно когда нравится. Спасибки.  :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ой, а я уже, кажется, стихами разговариваю...


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  :biggrin: 
Не ты одна!!!!! Подожди, скоро и сны в стихах будешь видеть!!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Vowik

> Бегу по дороге, -
> Туфли под мышкой зажав.
> Мне б только успеть бы...
> Несусь я,  - газу поддав.


Всё как всегда классссссс  :flower:  

Но типично всем девушкам - до последней минути по магазинам шастать, а потом голопом скакать с покупками под мышками.  :Vah: 




> А муравей уж бедняга, 
> До нитки, до самой промок..


Вот его мне тоже жалко. Ну ничего! Придёт дамой, жена ему всё, до последней нервной нитки, высушит. kuku

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Но типично всем девушкам - до последней минути по магазинам шастать, а потом голопом скакатЬ с покупками под мышками.


 :Ha:   :Ha:   :Ha:  

Что такое магазин?
Я уже забыла...
В нём давно уж не была...
Я топор носила....

Жалко бросить мне его...
Вдруг он пригодиться?
Не сносить вам головы...
И в праздник не напиться..

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Vowik*,



> Так же у меня на язике крутилось!


ну а как оно может не крутиться???:biggrin: 
*Звёздочка*,
сны в стихах? это интересно... я даже не подозревала, что такое возможно... вот музыку в снах слышу уже с недавних пор... до стихов видимо недалеко...  



> Я радугой молча любуюсь...
> На город умытый смотрю...
> И думаю - как же безумно, 
> Его беззаветно люблю!


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Vowik

> В нём давно уж не была...


В Магазине точьно давно не была,
одеть даже нечего работяге  :Ha:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,



> Что такое магазин?
> Я уже забыла...
> В нём давно уж не была...
> Я топор носила....
> 
> Жалко бросить мне его...
> Вдруг он пригодиться?
> Не сносить вам головы...
> И в праздник не напиться..


СУПЕР! девушка-красавица... :Ok:  :biggrin: 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> сны в стихах? это интересно... я даже не подозревала, что такое возможно...


С кем поведёшься!!!!!!!! :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Мне недавно приснилось, по микрофону говорила, а потом надо было отключить, и сказать что-то....а я забыла, отключила или нет........
Так я проснулась, и уже с открытыми глазами соображала -выключен мик, или нет........

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,
 мне тоже иногда похожие ситуации снятся... только я там всё пою что-то... а потом просыпаюсь резко и думаю, не пела ли хоть я на самом деле... :Vah:   это наверное, ужасно бы звучало, хотя кто его знает...

----------


## bobsan

что то задания пока не пишутся......
вот все что могу:



зебра


Жизнь наша – зебра, точно это знаю,
Сегодня плохо, завтра лучше будет,
Пусть головой я это понимаю,
Никто меня за это не осудит.

Ведь я надеюсь, я живу надеждой,
Что черная полоска вдруг пройдет,
Что вот оно все станет так как было,
Но зебра расслабляться не дает.

Сильнее жизнь напоминает зебру мне,
Полоска черная , полоска белая и …оп-па,
Все исчезает словно в страшном сне,
Полоски кончились и наступает… ЖОПА!!!

----------


## dAnte

Очередной должок!



> Ёль (на самом деле была Елка)))
> Веник 
> Пёсик 
> Карман 
> Галоши 
> Папироса 
> Утюг 
> Иллиминатор



*Маникены.*
Я смотрю сквозь иллюминаторы в стенах
На вас, на грустных и веселых маникенов
И дым от папиросы травит вены,
Когда же люди превратились в маникенов?

Смотрю в пустые лица сквозь витрины.
Бог мой! Не видел я страшней картины!
Стоят все, будто бы застыло время.
Я побежал! Я в это бред не верю!

Остановлюсь, в глаза взгляну прохожим,
В них нет эмоций, все глаза похожи.
Вот мальчик с мячиком, такой хороший,
Вот в луже бабушка стоит в старых галошах.

Вон пёсик, лаял видимо на кошку,
А там смотрела девушка в окошко!
А вон мужик об ель держась рукою,
Справлял нужду застывшею струею!

Весь мир застыл, как будто в наказанье!
А может это сон? Провал сознанья?
Как мне иллюзию развеять сна?
Как? Подскажи хоть ты весна!!!

Я руку запустил в кармана дно
Надеясь там найти решенье, но
Нащупал в нем глухую пустоту,
Закрыл глаза, представил красоту!

Я вновь смотрю на вас через витрины,
Но я на этот раз совсем бездвижен,
Но вы зато опять полны все жизни
И все бежите, от себя бежите!

Вон дворник у подъезда веник поднимает,
Вон женщину утюг у кассы покупает,
А я стою не чувсвуя пульс в вене,
Кога же я успел стать маникеном?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Смотрю в пустые лица сквозь витрины.
> Бог мой! Не видел я страшней картины!
> Стоят все, будто бы застыло время.
> Я побежал! Я в это бред не верю!


 :Ok:   :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

*Звёздочка*,Спасибо мадам))

----------


## PAN

> Я руку запустил в кармана дно
> Надеясь там найти решенье, но
> Нащупал в нем глухую пустоту,


Жизненно....:biggrin: Сразу видно - студент....:rolleyes: 

*dAnte*, Все долги отдал? Тогда иди, получай новое задание - щаз нарисую....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Тогда иди, получай новое задание - щаз нарисую....
> Тэээк-с... Звёздочке:
> 
> Арзамас
> Черёмуха
> Отражение
> Картина
> Чудеса
> Красненький
> ...


Получай:tongue: kuku 

Поеду в город Арзамас
Надену красненький сюртук.
А чтоб с меня он не слетел,
Ещё и кожанный поЯс.

А в Арзамасе снег лежит,
Зима ещё там, словно в сказке.
Так, нужно валенки достать,
И деревянные салазки.

Там Пан,- владыка балалаек,
Мне чашку чая предложит.
А может розу мне подарит, 
Иль в галлерею пригласит.

Смотрюсь я в реку, в отражение 
И вижу вот таку  картину, - 
Ну чудеса! Там куст черёмухи,
Под ним, расстелену холстину.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Это задание для всех. Вот моя версия.*

*Рафинад
Винзавод
Псевдоним
Дровосек
Иллюзионист
Победитель
Зажигалка
Кино
Заимка
Сапоги
Пограничник
Яблоко
Лошади
Новички
Театр*


На пляже, иллюзионист загорелый
Публику тешит, девчёнок смешит.
То яблоко спрячет, то зажигалку,
То рафинад из-за уха тащИт.

                  - - - - -  - - - 

Всё как в кино, что недавно глядела.
Там пограничник один, молодой
На лошади пробовал покататься
Да в лужу, с размаху, хлюп, головой.

В стремя, его  сапоги зацепились,
Висит он бедняга и некому снять.
Тут командир уже подбегает,
И прямо с разбега, ну, парня ругать.

Театр, да и только, вот где потеха!
Рядом дружок, умирает от смеха.
До винзавода хотел прокатиться,
Пришлось ему с лужи, водицы напиться.

Как говорится - наряд схлопотал
И с новичками в обход пошагал.
А по дароге, заИмка попалась.
Там дровосеков семья развлекалась.

Браги налили, давай  угощать.
Хлопцев с соседней заставы встречать.
Как тебе служится, нам расскажи,
Как тебя кличут, и это скажи.

Но, побоялся вдруг имя назвать,
Взял псевдоним, и давай пургу гнать!
Мол загоняли, уж моченьки нет.
Хочется вкусное нам на обед.

Отпуска, суки, вообще не давали.
В общем - совсем нас уже загоняли.
Хочется смыться мне в город родной.
Тот, что на карте зовётся - Москвой!

Хоть дровосеки "суровый" народ...
Сказка такая, любого проймёт.
Хлопцев они, как могли пожалели.
Всех напоили, и обогрели.

Трактор свой даже они им отдали,
Чтоб те, пекошком по лесам не шагали.
Ехали чтобы на нём до заставы.
Чтоб восседали на нём, величаво.

Эпилог....

На соседней заставе одно нарушение...
Трактор угнали без разрешения.
Кто это сделал, легко догадаться.
Поймали с  поличным, бум теперь разбираться.

----------


## PAN

> Получай


Скорострельность ваша, сударыня, как у пулемёта..... :Vah:  
Ради таких стихов и я готов в Арзамас поехать....:biggrin: 

Таня! То, что Арзамас это город, как узнала????
Варианты:
1. Знала
2. Спросила у бабушки
3. Нашла в интернете...

(Мне кажеться, что пошла по третьему варианту...)

----------


## dAnte

> Хочется смыться мне в город родной.
> Тот, что на карте зовётся - Москвой!


А вот мне скоро предстоит там побывать, на учебу отправляют! Так что будет возможность кого-нить увидеть, надеюсь))

----------


## PAN

> на учебу отправляют!



Опять учиться????...:eek:  Смотри - так до пенсии и будешь штаны об парту протирать.....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> Опять учиться????


На этот раз от работы, на два дня! хотелось бы больше, но увы)) А так учиться осталось чуток больше месяца и свобода))))))))))))

----------


## Deep_Angel

всерьез не принимать:biggrin:  :Vah:  

Скажу я Вам, мой милый PAN,
Вниманье Ваше – мне *бальзам*…
Я увлеклась чудным *заданьем*,
Почти забыла про свиданье.

И в моей комнате *погром*
Сейчас, и всё вверх дном…
Я очень к милому спешу…
Я очень* Сашкой* дорожу!

А на столе стоит *стакан*…
Остывший чай – ну не фонтан!
И про него я позабыла,
Так я заданье полюбила…

И где найти мой желтый шарф???
*Открою* шкаф – и там кошмар…
Вот шарф зеленый, *полосатый*,…
Ну где же желтый, мой лохматый???

И я ношусь, как истеричка…
Досочинялася, *сестричка*…
Часов предательский «тик-так…»,
Ах время, не беги ты быстро так!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*dAnte*,
за Маникены  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   просто супер вышло:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

ай...:frown:  ну народ... ну так нечестно:frown: 
я тут стихотворение сочинила на последнее задание Звездочки... там, где Заимка... так эта ж Заимка - это ж не то, что я думала... сначала сочинила, потом посмотрела, что это ,просто сразу подумала, что это то, что дают взаймы... а это поселение какое-то... ну совсем не к месту получается... а стихотворение такое серьезное вышло... абыдна..:frown: 
ладно, я думаю, переживем, в моем стихотворении заимка будет иметь смысл "то, что дают взаймы", вот:smile: 

Мы *псевдонимы* разные берем
И ловко носим нас скрывающие маски…
Вся жизнь – *театр*, мы актеры в нем…
Что выбрать нам, трагедию иль сказку?

А здесь уж кто на что горазд,
Кому чего по жизни не хватает…
И снова утром в чай бросая *рафинад*,
Мы сцену дня себе нечетко представляем.

*Кино* из планов, ожиданий ряд…
И слово «*победитель*» замаячит где-то.
Идя вперед, мы не шагнем назад,
Мы гонимся, как *лошади* за ветром…

Но мы слабы, спортсмены-*новички*…
И в *сапогах* подошвы уж сошли до дырок,
Всё неудобнее девичьи каблучки,
Но так не хочется смотреть в затылок…

Мы так спешим куда-то не успеть,
Что не заметим, как уходит время…
А *яблоки*… когда смогли созреть???
Ведь всё цвело еще на той неделе…

Мы думать будем: время – *иллюзионист*…
Оно лишь механизм, сменяет нам картинки…
Но гордое и жадное, и как ты не молись,
Когда так надо, ничего не даст в *заимку*…

Когда поймем, что *дровосеки* мы,
Ведь рубим жизнь, кто днями,  кто часами…
Мы захотим уйти от кутюрьмы,
Невольно *пограничниками* станем…

Мы станем охранять всё то, что нам дано,
Но перед этим – сигареты, *зажигалка*…
Быть может, *винзавод* поможет нам еще…
И мысли вслух... Нас жалко, очень жалко…

И несколько минут вселенской тишины,
Да-да, она и в городе бывает…
Выходит, многого не замечали мы…
И многого сейчас нам не хватает…

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И несколько минут вселенской тишины,
> Да-да, она и в городе бывает…
> Выходит, многого не замечали мы…
> И многого сейчас нам не хватает…


:biggrin:  :Aga:   :Ok:  Молоток!!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> 2. Спросила у бабушки
> 
> 
> 3. Нашла в интернете...


 Не у бабушки. Некогда было, не успела бы написать перед уни:biggrin: 
В инете нашла.
 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  :tongue: kuku

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,
спасибки:smile: 
с удовольствием почитала и твое веселое произведение :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Выходит, многого не замечали мы…
> И многого сейчас нам не хватает…


 :Ok:  ....... (это серьёзно...)




> В инете нашла.



Так я и думал....:rolleyes:  Ничего, в следующий раз выдам что-нибудь исконное... Будет повод пообщаться с бабушкой....:tongue: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ничего, в следующий раз выдам что-нибудь исконное...


Дык, а я и не сумлевалась, что выдашь! Удивилась что в этот раз лёгкое задал))))))))))))):biggrin:  :Aga:  :tongue:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,



> ....... (это серьёзно...)


сама и не ожидала, что у меня в буриме так получится... :Vah:  
думала, вообще не сумею... а очень даже получается, по-моему:rolleyes:

----------


## dAnte

*Deep_Angel*,
 Стих супер, а слово заимка может носить именно тот смысл, который ты в него вкладываешь!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*dAnte*,
мне тоже очень понравилось то, что у меня вышло :Aga:  
вдвойне приятно то, что это нравится не только мне...
а насчет слова я тоже приятно удивлена, а то всё думала, чем бы его заменить... и никак...
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Vowik

На Танюшкено задание для всех получился очередной бред. :)

*Рафинад
Винзавод
Псевдоним
Дровосек
Иллюзионист
Победитель
Зажигалка
Кино
Заимка
Сапоги
Пограничник
Яблоко
Лошади
Новички
Театр*


*А кто такие новички?
Тот кто имеет в жизне цель?
Кто вопреки своей привычке,
начнёт побольше новых дел.

Стремится яблоко достать,
с верхушки дерева, не снизу.
Тот сможет сам себя назвать,
когда то словом "победитель"!

И даже "девка" - дровосек,
сапоги надев, мечьтает -
прожить не долгий её век,
из массы серой, выделяясь.

Одним размахом топора,
очистит место для новинок.
Тут вырастут потом дома,
Театр может быть построют?

Родится новый винзавод,
для обработки "рафинада"?
Коль выростит прекрасний город? 
На этом месте ляжет проминада?

Откроют небольшой курорт?
Хотель "Заимка" назавут?
И будет отдыхать народ?
В кино ходить быть может будут?

На лошади проскачет пограничник,
по полосе очищенной от леса?
А может загуляет тут девичник,
красивенькая, юная невеста?

И всё равно, что с лесом будит ,
девчёнке с  псевдонимом "Дровосек".
Подумав обо всём, достанет зажигалку,
и уж почти пустую, пачку сигарет.

Одно понятно ей лишь стало -
вся жизнь сплошная суета.
Иллюзионисткой может стану!
Сниму топор с усталого плеча.*

К стати, посмотрите на фотку Танюшка - "Дровосек" в одной из темок в уголке.
Написано на эту тему :)

----------


## dAnte

> Лепесток
> Дорожка
> Облачко
> Семечки
> Туфелька
> Лапушка
> Зверь
> Поэт....


Вот такие мне дали слова, но я их использовал немног не в тех формах как в задании... да что я говорю, сами читайте!

Куда уходят поэты? Скажите!
А лучше то место мне покажите!
На карте земли или звездного неба
Дорожка проложена для поэта?

Куда уходят поэты? Спойте!
Их же стихами струны расстройте!
Зверье распугайте лирикой слога
И рифмой поэтов радуйте Бога!

Быть может поэты уходят в поле,
Туда где простор, чистый воздух и воля!
Где ветер колышет цветов лепестки,
Из рук вырывая с рифмой листки!

А может поэты летят к облакам?
Оттуда несут свое творчество нам.
И на земле распрощавшись с туфлями
По радуге ходят босыми ногами.

А может они уезжают в деревню,
К любимой бабушке или к деду?
Там за разговором, сидя на скамеечке
Сочиняют стихи, лузгают семечки!

А может поэты уходят в запой?
Выпив одну, вновь бегут за другой!
И позабыв о своем вдохновении
Не пишут нам больше стихотворения!

Быть может они западают в душу?
Оттуда мы сможем понять их лучше!
Тогда они нас изнутри согревают
И в нашей душе шедевры слогают!

А может они никуда не уходят?
Живут среди нас, по земле с нами ходят!
Ищут удачу в лапушке четырехлистной
И пишут стихи пронзительно чистые!

----------


## dAnte

*Лапушка* - это одна из разновидностей клевера! 
Знайте, я вот знаю и с вами делюсь!

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*,


Молодец, студент.... За искажение слов задания - прощаю.... Твоё прегрешение искуплено высотой слога...

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
Уже почти не студент! Спасибо за высокую оценку!

----------


## bobsan

*dAnte*,



> Молодец, НЕ студент.... За искажение слов задания - прощаю.... Твоё прегрешение искуплено высотой слога...
> ДА ЕЩЕ КАКОЙ ВЫСОТОЙ!!!!
> __________________


сердечно одобрям!!!!
и присоединям!!!!!

(кстати!!!!  кое кто обещял выполнить мое задание... последний раз напоминаю!!!)

----------


## bobsan

> Стремится яблоко достать,
> с верхушки дерева, не снизу.
> Тот сможет сам себя назвать,
> когда то словом "победитель"!





> И даже "девка" - дровосек,
> сапоги надев, мечьтает -
> прожить не долгий её век,
> из массы серой, выделяясь.



да..... это что-то просто виртуоз переворачивания слов!!!!

----------


## Vicond

*Звёздочка*, :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
 Очень правильные стихи, в жизни именно так и получается.А как хотелось , что бы мы сначала думали , а потом совешали поступки не очем не жалея.
Молодец,мне очень понравились стихи.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,   
>  Очень правильные стихи, в жизни именно так и получается.А как хотелось , что бы мы сначала думали , а потом совешали поступки не очем не жалея.
> Молодец,мне очень понравились стихи.


Спасибо! Пока не поняла, какие именно вам понравились, но, всё равно - спасибо!!!!:rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## Vicond

*Звёздочка*,
Мне понравились все стихи, но я писал об этом "Когда вдуг деревья покроются инеем"

----------


## dAnte

Очередной должок



> Нуддизм
> Затмение
> Пропорция
> Синхронизация
> Гвоздодёр
> Цезарь
> Свинопас


Первый подснежник выглянул смело
И в глазах как-будто бы затмение.
Здравствуй весна - мы дети твои!

Стало теплее по ночам в сарае
И уже можно заняться нуддизмом!
Пойдем на сеновал, баловаться синхронизацией!

Я так люблю твои пропорции,
То в одной руке мякоть тела, то в другой.
Приятно пить молоко свеженадоенное!

Возьму гвоздодер в руки и стихи задумаю,
И рифма не идет и гвоздь не шевелится.
Ну почему я не Цезарь?

Пойду с друзьями в поле зеленое.
Они бегают, веселятся, хрюкают.
Почетно в деревне быть свинопасом!

----------


## bobsan

*dAnte*,
 КРУТО!!!!!!!
Ё-МОЁ..... ВОТ МОЯ МЕЧТА!!!!!!
научиться писать хокку!!!
ай маладэс!!!

----------


## maknata

Ой, молодцы ребятки! :Ok:   Млин, ну когда я уже вздохну свободно и возьму перо в руки (тьфу ты, постучу по клаве вольно, напишу чё нить фривольно)))?

----------


## dAnte

Че-то забросили тему((

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Я вернулась....
Сейчас посмотрим, кто ещё не выложил свои задания.
Если есть должки, выставляйте)))
Пошла давать новые......

----------


## Vowik

Провидец
Исскажение
Скрипка
Вознесение
Цемент
Эротический
Предвкушение
Лавры
Хор
Зоопарк
Палатка
Умозаключения
Исчезновение
Диплом
Камни
Заторможенный
------------------------------------------------------

Пера сильнее нет оружия -
Известно каждому из нас.
Ведь наши *умозаключения*,
Всё могут превратить в приказ.

И каждой мысли *искажение*-
имеет право месту быть.
В *цемент* зальём любое предложение,
Что б никогда его нам не забыть.

Горою книг и массой документов,
Потомков наших мы вооружим.
*Диплом*, под шум аплодисментов,
Всем мастерам пера передадим.

*Провидец* истинный лишь в состояние,
Историй смысл нам передать
Что за столетия, втоптаны, в те *камни*,
Которым *Лавры*, было суждено оборонять

Ах, как прекрасно *предвкушение* секса,
При чтение *еротических* стихов.
Они заденут каждого балбеса.
Хоть *заторможеный* он будет, без мозгов. 

Без нот написаных на лист бумаги,
Не сможет *хор* существовать.
И *скрипка* музыканта  Гоги,
Не будет нежных звуков издавать.

Конечно с изучением букваря,
Из обезъяны превратитьса в человека-
Натурой было решено не зря,
Толкуют нам из библии заветы.

Осталось лишь учесть оружия силу,
Владеть им с разумом в века.
Предовратить *исчезновение* мира-
Поможет ли нам бог всегда?

Произойдёт ли *вознесение*,
К вершинам тем куда летел?
Учиться никогда не поздно,
Не то останусь не у дел.

Разлягусь я сейчас в *палатке*,
Лектюры новой прикупив.
Про *зоопарк* найду картинки,
И кимарну глаза закрыв.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Учиться никогда не поздно,
> Не то останусь не у дел.


 :Vah:  Ну, наконец-то, хоть один ответил.
Задание принимаю:biggrin:  :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## Данька

и я придумала набор слов,по которому сама для себя стишок сочиняла.немного бредовый правда...но попробуйте вы теперь:

Ангел,
Солнце
Двери
Цветные,
Люди
Страницы
свет

----------


## PAN

*Ангел* с поллитрой
*Солнце* потушит
*Двери* закрыты
*Цветные* бируши
*Люди* и души
*Страницы* залиты
*Свет* и софиты....

(Стихи от Павлуши....:biggrin: )

----------


## PAN

*Данька*,

Задания выставляются в теме "Буриме"... А в готовой продукции - соответственно - выполненные работы.... :Aga:  

Извини за вышенарисованный каламбур.... :flower:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ангел,
> Солнце
> Двери
> Цветные,
> Люди
> Страницы
> свет


Принимаю вызов))) :Aga:   :Ok:  



> Данька,
> 
> Задания выставляются в теме "Буриме"... А в готовой продукции - соответственно - выполненные работы....


Ну Пашуль! Ну она же новенькая))))) Исправится :Aga:  
А ты стал лентяем:mad: :biggrin:  Быстро на мои слова сочиняй! Время пошло!!!!!! :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> немного бредовый правда...но попробуйте вы теперь:


 :Ha:  А вот мой бред.........

*Ангел,
Солнце
Двери
Цветные,
Люди
Страницы
свет*

--------------------------------------------
Вот уж сколько лет,
Мне сны *цветные* снятся.
В даль манящий *свет* - 
Мне трудно просыпаться.

*Солнце*м залита
Зелёная поляна
*Страницы* букваря,
И ласковая мама.

'Попробуем с тобой
Слова сложить о мире'.
И вот, уж "ходоки" - 
У Ленина в квартире.

Куда ни посмотрю - 
Всюду только *люди*.
-'Мамочка, 
давай, мы азбуку забудем!'

Снова я усну - 
*Ангел* мне приснится..
Нежно так, дрожат 
У него ресницы.

*Двери* пред собой
Отворю несмело - 
В мир иной войду, - 
Робко, неумело.

Снова сон цветной,
Я бабочкою стала.
Над поляной той,
Целый день порхала.

Розовые сны.
Как же я устала.
Проснуться я хочу,
И всё начать сначала.

----------


## PAN

> А ты стал лентяем


Я исправлюсь.... :Oj:  ......:biggrin:

----------


## Данька

ЗВЁЗДОЧКА,хвалю! неплохо получилось :flower:

----------


## PAN

*Данька*,
 А меня????....:frown: .....:rolleyes: .....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ЗВЁЗДОЧКА,хвалю! неплохо получилось


Спасибо! :rolleyes: Тоже экспромтом было. А впрочем, все мои стихи, один экспропмт, без коректировки))):wink: :rolleyes: 




> Данька,
>  А меня????.... ..... .....


Вот бессовестный Пашуля))) А тебя за что?
Время идёт, не забыли правила БУРИМЕ?
*Если не выполнил задание - привязываем к позорному столбу)))*
ПОмнишь, как наш большой мух в первой темке написал?:biggrin: 
Кстати, где наш ОВОД? 100 лет его не видела :Tu:  :smile:

----------


## Данька

*PAN*,
 извини! конечно же и ты умница. но тебе цветы ни к  чему....а! пиффко-в самый раз :Pivo:

----------


## bobsan

> Бобсану персональное задание на раскачку (Просыпайся, лентяйчик....)
> 
> Одуванчик
> Щипковый
> Думать
> Порочный
> Шагрень...
> 
> Ну и хватит ему....



Одуванчики пушистые,
Стебельки не прочные,
Мысли мои быстрые,
Думы ой порочные.

И щипковый инструмент,
Три струны резвятся,
С балалайкой ПАН как мент,
К девкам не подкрасться.

Я на выдумки мастак,
В миг изобретаю хрень,
Что бы ПАН мне был не враг,
Оберну его в шагрень

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Задание от *wrwudy*

Череповцы
Выхухоль
Масть
Перепонка
Клевер
Свист
Сероводород
Кишлак
Сукно
--------------------------------------------

В Череповцах пронёсся кличь
Всем срочно на планёрку
В кишлак, на клевер всех свистать.....
Спасите перепонки.

Ну, привезли нас всех в кишлак
Там стол, сукном накрытый
А в кресле - форменный дурак
Опилками набитый

Связать не может пару слов
Всё мать свою ругает
Какой он масти - не поймёшь
Он сам того не знает

Почто ты так кричишь, скажи?
Ну что тебе не спится?
Там, в водоёме, Выхухоль
Начнёт сейчас плодится

Кипит, как сероводород
Округу отравляет
Своим зловоньем - идиот
Он совести не знает

Эх, был бы он в Череповцах
Нашли бы ему занятие
Послали б мы пахать его
На наше предприятие

Так громко он бы не кричал
Давно б уже послали
Его за тридевять земель
К его, ядрёной маме

----------


## mrwoody

*Звёздочка*,
 Браво. :Ok:   :flower:   Теперь Умкина очередь! :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
>  Браво.   Теперь Умкина очередь!


Данке шён)))):biggrin: 
Аха, дАждёсси от него))))))))))

----------


## Mazaykina

Поднимаю темку!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! И попробуйте ее опустить!  :Ha:

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  Первый раз участвую. Так что простите, как шмогла!!!:rolleyes:  Буду учиться, тока помогайте!!! :Aga:  :biggrin: 

*Бант
Перемена
Кураж
Сфера
Васильковый
Тротуар
Свистеть
Успешный
Клоп
Записка.....*


Оглянуться не успела, мне уж – тридцать.
Вроде -  мало, вроде бы и нет.
Некуда как-будто торопиться…
Если только в прошлое мне взять билет…

Старый я листаю свой альбомчик,
Вот мне три, а здесь уже все пять…
Во! А это друг мой – Вовчик!!!
Мы в песочнице любили с ним играть!

Перекинута ещё одна страничка,
Первый класс – в косичках белый* бант*!
Худенькая девочка, как спичка,
И глаза на всё испуганно глядят…

А потом «рванули» птицей – годы…
*Перемена*  в школе… снова я…
Вовчик за спиной, какой-то «новый»...
И в глазах теперь «*кураж* огня»…

Вот на физике мы *«сферу»* изучаем,
Но мне  «пофиг», что «зубрит» сосед…
Вовка *васильковых* глаз не сводит…
Я краснею… лучше  в мире его нет!!!

Он вчера мне прошептал, что любит,
И впервые в губы целовал…
«Мелюзга» же мелом *тротуар* всё портит…
«Таня плюс Володя» написал…

Первое свидание, украдкой…
Первая *записка* про любовь…
Первые стихи в тетрадке…
Жаль не повториться это вновь...

Нет, не позабуду, это точно…
Первыё объятья, нежный взгляд,
И никто *свистеть* не будет ночью…
Вызывая гнев соседей и собак…

Но, увы,… закончена учеба…
И закончен, школьный наш роман…
Я уехала до города Тамбова…
А его скрыл Питерский туман…

Порвала сама, когда-то наши чувства…
Раздавила, будто это – *клоп*…
Нет надежды, что случится чудо,
Вновь, мой Вовка ступит на порог…

Вот промчалось время незаметно,
Нам теперь уже по тридцать лет…
Он живет, наверное, красиво…
А я в прошлое беру билет…

Я боюсь проснуться в настоящем,
Оглянувшись, увидать лишь пыль,
Он – счастливый, весь такой *успешный*…
А моя жизнь… так не жизнь, а гниль…

----------


## maknata

*Татьянка*,
 Супер! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Татьянка*,
Танюшка!!!!!!!!! Это не буриме! это настоящее стихотворение!!!!! Ты просто супер!! :Oj:

----------


## PAN

*Татьянка*, Первый блин - не комом....:wink: 
 Держи цветочек.... :flower:  

Смело можешь переносить копию в свою тему..... :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Поднимаю темку!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! И попробуйте ее опустить! 
> 		 / message 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 		 sig 
> 
> 				__________________


Ты умничка Маришенька!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Первый раз участвую. Так что простите, как шмогла!!!  Буду учиться, тока помогайте!!!


Танюшкааааааааааааааааааааа :Vah:  
Да ты сама нас научить можешь!
Ай да умницаааааааааа!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*PAN*,
Принимайте сударь.........:tongue: 

*Казак
Цокот
Вечерний
Просить
Ветер
Детство
Редкий
Куда
Весть
Откровение......
*
---------------------------

Ну что ж, в минуты откровения
Я начинаю свой рассказ...
А может стих, а может поВЕСТЬ
Ну... в общем, эдакий вот сказ...

Закат вечерний был прекрасен
Гнал ветер облака на юг
Куда летят, они не знают
Где расствориться смогут, вдруг

О скалы шумно бились волны
Был пляж пустынный, ни души
Лишь редкий забредал прохожий....
Не отвлекайся Тань - пиши....

Устала я смотреть на волны
Пошла по берегу бродить...
Вдруг за спиной я слышу цокот
Коня уж не остановить

Промчался, гривой развевая
Расстаяв где-то вдалеке
И может сам того не зная
Унёс он счастье на спине

Глаза увидеть лишь успела
Запали в душу мне они
Казак младой, темноволосый..
Меня с собой ты позови

Я много говорить  не буду
Одно хочу тебя просить - 
Любить меня ты должен будешь
И на руках всегда носить...

Хотела б в детство я вернуться
Туда, где сказка та живёт
И рыба - щука, все желания
В одно мгновение выдаёт...

----------


## Татьянка

*maknata*,
*Mazaykina*,
*PAN*,
*Звёздочка*,
 :rolleyes:  Засмусчали..... Спасибо!!!! :Oj:   :flower:  

*Звёздочка*,
 :flower:  Молодца!!!!

----------


## PAN

> PAN,
> Принимайте сударь.........


Принято....:biggrin: 

Молодец..... :flower:  

Ждём Сашу..... :Ha:  

(О своём долге пока умолчу - скоро исправлюсь....:rolleyes: )

....Да! И где бродит Умка????? Кто видел медведя???????
ОЛЕГ!!!!! ВЫХОДИ!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> скоро исправлюсь....



Вы не поверите.... исправляюсь....:biggrin: 

Саня!
Принимай!




> Орел,
> Перец
> Летящий
> Офис
> Парадокс
> Невидимка
> Осень
> Дождь
> Неловко
> Бег


*Осень, дождь и тоска...
Серой мышкой спешу на работу.
Сердце бьёт у виска
При попытке ускорить свой бег....
Я на улице – не человек,
А фигура…. Восьмая по счёту
От второго кривого столба….
Невидимка… Толпы продолженье….
Видно это судьба…….
И неловко в дверях спотыкаясь,
Извиняясь и чертыхаясь
В офис я просочусь тихой тенью………

А сев за стол,
Осознав, что пришел –
Крылья расправлю, как летящий орёл,
Как перец крутющий,
Заводной, всемогущий,
Крикну в дверь – «Кто-там-следуЮщий???!!!!!»…

Парадокс? Нет….
Прост ответ…..
Это я представил на миг –
« - Как оно пешком?»… Бр-р-р-р….. Отвык…..*

 :Vah:  .......

----------


## Татьянка

:eek:  Так... попробовала...сделала...по-моему маразм.... помидоры кидать в сетках...:rolleyes:  :Aga:  

Короче...вот.... моя "жють"... дюже слова заковыристые.... :Aga:  :biggrin: 

*Тапочки
Подделка
Приём
Красный
Говорить
Девять
Современный
Аванс
Сальса
Шнурок....*

:rolleyes:  А это...это....
*
Когда человеку туго,
Не знает где выход искать…
Он вновь начинает дорогу,
Он вновь начинает шагать…

Он в истине ищет подделку,
Враньё отметает, как суть,
Нет совершенству придела,
Он просто мечтает уснуть.

И если устали вдруг ноги,
И ритм отбивают не тот,
Шнурок развязался в дороге,
Разуйся! И нету хлопот…

Иди босиком и не бойся,
Что пальцы собьешь до крови…
Во всем надо видеть свободу,
Пусть больно, ты просто живи…

Поверь, не всегда нам уютно,
Пусть в тапочках или без…
Ведь главное жить от бога,
Пусть даже всё портит бес…

Что вновь ты стоишь на распутье?
Не знаешь о чем говорить?
Тогда на приём иди выше,
Научат, как правильно жить…

Авансом дадут тебе счастье,
За все, что ещё не прожил…
Что бог отмеряет, не хватит?
А вдруг, ты вчера согрешил…

И сальсой закружит теченье,
Не страшно теперь  и любить…
Ты с богом шагай в своем сердце,
Не надо лишь плакать и ныть….

В такой современной трактовке,
Напишем мы всё для людей
И вместе семи будет девять
От бога заветных статей…

Идите, не бойтесь исчезнуть,
Пока вам зелёный дан свет,
А если же вспыхнул вдруг красный,
Нарушен был чей-то завет…*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Идите, не бойтесь исчезнуть,
> Пока вам зелёный дан свет,
> А если же вспыхнул вдруг красный,
> Нарушен был чей-то завет…


Слов просто нетттттттттттттттттттттт!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*Звёздочка*,
 Тань, я хочу к вам. Мона?
Только я не пойму, где задания раздают? Просвяти чайника.

----------


## PAN

> Мона?



Нуна.... :Aga:  ......:biggrin: 

*Waleria Dubrowskaja*, иди в тему "буриме" - испрашивай задание...

----------


## PAN

> Короче...вот.... моя "жють"...



Вполне заковыристая "жють".... :Ok:

----------


## PAN

Уж полночь близиться, а *Вobsanа* всё нет.....:cool:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Парадокс? Нет….
> Прост ответ…..
> Это я представил на миг –
> « - Как оно пешком?»… Бр-р-р-р….. Отвык…


Клеееево! Пашечка- просто умница!
*Татьянка*,
Таньк, а ты прям философ! Из обычной буримешки создаешь серьезные стихи. Молодец!

----------


## PAN

> Пашечка- просто умница!



Марина, спасибо.... :Oj:  А я ещё и вышивать умею... и на машинке....:rolleyes: .................:biggrin: 


А вот девченки - на самом деле молодцы.... :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Таньк, а ты прям философ! Из обычной буримешки создаешь серьезные стихи. Молодец!


:eek: Ой....больше не буду!!!! Если смогу!!!!:rolleyes: :biggrin: 

*Звёздочка*,
*Mazaykina*,
*PAN*,
 :flower:   Спасибо за отзыв!!! ( Хоть на мой взгляд бредятина!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin: )

----------


## Mazaykina

> А я ещё и вышивать умею.


Ой. знаю еще одного вышивальщика! Он крестиком умеет! (рассказывал...):biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ой. знаю еще одного вышивальщика! Он крестиком умеет! (рассказывал...)


:eek: Хто?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Хто?


Секреты не выдаю, но здесь он точно не бывает, стихи писать не умеет! :biggrin:  А Пашка его знаааает! :wink: :tongue:

----------


## PAN

> стихи писать не умеет!



А ещё он говорил, что петь и танцевать не умеет, но жизнь показала обратное.....:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А ещё он говорил, что петь и танцевать не умеет, но жизнь показала обратное...


Точно, еще КАК!!!! Паш, вы там все - вышивальщики!  :Oj:

----------


## bobsan

ну , наконец-то выстрадал....


Задание для Саши:

Секунда
Зверь
Травка
Башмет
Доверять
Деревянный
Грустный
Визитка
Ночь....


Шла вечером по городу,
Вечер ворожила,
Береги честь смолоду,
Мама говорила.

Мне на встречу маленький,
И очкастый шкет,
Грустный и уныленький, 
Сенечка  Башмет.

Реки мне протягивал,
Говорил пойдем,
На траву заманивал,
Полежать вдвоем.

Он противный маленький,
Парень окоянный,
Но в штанах у него кий,
Просто деревянный.

Ночь в постели он дарил,
Резвый словно зверь,
И меня боготворил, 
Ты уж мне поверь.

Я под утро уходить,
Было собралась,
Умудрилась разбудить…
Снова отдалась.

Он мой милый аполлон,
Так меня ласкал,
На секунду замер он ,
И визитку дал.

Как учила мать меня,
Доверять глазам,
Если встречу вновь тебя,
Снова сразу дам.

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## mrwoody

> Я под утро уходить,
> Было собралась,
> Умудрилась разбудить…
> Снова отдалась.


Сильно!  :Ok:  

Моя очередь публиковать шыдевыр по заданию Пана:




> Ну-с.... А теперь о деле.....
> Держи, друг пернатый.....
> 
> Тортик
> Сандалики
> Молоко
> Травка
> Желтенький
> Поймать
> ...


*Травка*, лучшая во всей большой *округе*
От меня совсем недалеко растет
Наберу в *жестянку*, понесу подруге - 
Может мне сегодня повезет?

Сварим *молоко* на этой травке,
Крем для *тортика* на этом молоке,
Поглядим *родео* для затравки,
И твоя рука в моей руке...

И подросток в *желтеньких* *сандаликах*,
На ходу пытаясь бабочку *поймать*,
В двух глазах моих *стеклянных*, маленьких
Сможет слово "Счастье" прочитать.

----------


## PAN

Ай красавцы..... :Vah:  

Мололдцы!!!!!!!...... :Ok:  

Я умышленно обоим задвинул слово травка.... И вот вам налицо - провокация сработала.....:biggrin: 

Но самое главное - за каждой историей звучит раскрытый художественный образ.... :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

*mrwoody*,
 :Ok:  :biggrin:  Улыбнуло!!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

> за каждой историей звучит раскрытый художественный образ....



 :Oj:  
ну спасибо!

правда я травку не по назначению использовал

----------


## Mazaykina

Супер!!! Молодцы, ребята! Травка- рулит!!!! Паш, а ну, еще интригу давай!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Шла вечером по городу,
> Вечер ворожила,


:eek: :eek: :eek: Ты "ОНА" :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Укатал..........:biggrin: 
Сашуль... ну ты неисправимый... у тебя ток одно на уме:biggrin: 
А вообще - классно, как всегда!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Наберу в жестянку, понесу подруге - 
> Может мне сегодня повезет?


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Мож и повезёт!!!!!!!:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

> Ты "ОНА"


ДА!!!!! решил вот от имени девушки написать....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ДА!!!!! решил вот от имени девушки написать....


Таки получилось! Так в образ вошёл.... ну сюпер))))))))))))

----------


## maknata

Отчитываюсь...
Лиса
Обман
Полоска
Зелёный
Шептать
Кругленький
Скамейка
Ужасный
След
Одиночество

Как то раз Её Высочество
Внезапно ощутило ОДИНОЧЕСТВО.
У зеркала, присев на пуфик КРУГЛЕНЬКИЙ
Подумала себе так :"Право, чудненько!
Все фрейлины в саду гуляют,
С графьями и князьями зажигают,
А я скучаю тут сама.."
Вдруг к ней явился сатана.
Не чёрт с рогами, избавь Бог,
Плутовка рыжая, ЛИСА ступила на порог.
И человечьим голосом стала ей ШЕПТАТЬ:
"Ты ж королевна, ну ядрёна мать!
Ну выйди ты в свой сад ЗЕЛЁНЫЙ,
Пред тем издай ты парочку законов,
Чтобы прЫнцессе больше не скучать,
Построй всех мужиков и будешь выбирать!
В саду твоём уже стоит СКАМЕЙКА,
На ней лежит нехитрая линейка,
Померяй, выбери ибудет тебе счастье,
И одиночество не будет для тебя ненастьем!"
Что сказано то сделано - поехало и понеслось!
Высочеству с тех пор ох, весело жилось!
Лишь раз раскрылся был обман,
В штанах у мужика лежал банан...
Высочество вначале рассердилось,
Но после даже прослезилось..
В каком эт царстве было - вот вам сноска.....
Пардон, реклама... лишь полоска...
Простите за УЖАСНЫЙ бред..
В истории он не оставит СЛЕД!:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Простите за УЖАСНЫЙ бред..
> В истории он не оставит СЛЕД!



И не надейся!!!!:tongue: .... След останется.... :Aga:  ..... Я тебе этот стишок никогда не забуду.....:biggrin: 

Класс.... :Ok:

----------


## maknata

> Я тебе этот стишок никогда не забуду.....


Сам виноват, зачем такие слова давал?:rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> зачем такие слова давал?



Для того, чтобы ты написала такой шедевр.....:wink: ..... :Ok:  ......:biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

*mrwoody*,
 :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## PAN

*syroega_sv*,

Присоединяйся!..... :Aga:

----------


## syroega_sv

*PAN*,
 Конечно спасибо,но нет.Я в сторонке постою. Очень у вас задания сложные, а я вобще стихов не пишу.

----------


## Татьянка

> а я вобще стихов не пишу.


:wink: ню-ню.... я промолчу.... :Ha:  :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Очень у вас задания сложные,


Нарисуем попроще.... :Aga:   Попробуешь?...:rolleyes:

----------


## syroega_sv

*PAN*,
 Можно и попробоавть.Совсем простенькое. Результатов не гарантирую.Во всяком случае быстрых.:eek: 



> ню-ню.... я промолчу....


А некоторые "молчаливые" помогать будут. :Aga:  

Где задание получать?

----------


## PAN

> Можно и попробоавть.


Вот это разговор.... :Ok:  




> Где задание получать?


В теме - "буриме".... Щаз нарисую....:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

> А некоторые "молчаливые" помогать будут


:eek: Ну....млин...попала....

Ладненько, попробую себя в шкуре шефа....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> а я вобще стихов не пишу





> ню-ню.... я промолчу


Сережа, сама скромность...,
а поцелуйчик так и не передал Виталику, зажидил , себе оставил, я видел....

----------


## PAN

> а поцелуйчик так и не передал Виталику,


Саша.... Поцелуйчик то был от тебя?????........:eek: ...... :Vah:

----------


## bobsan

> от тебя?????........


НЕТТТТ!!!! :Shok:  
КАК ТЫ МОГ ПОДУМАТЬ??? 
из тамбова...

развеж я стал бы передавать....   я бы сам......

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,



> а поцелуйчик так и не передал Виталику, зажидил , себе оставил, я видел....


Я потом когда вы ушли :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## vitaly10

Я думал у вас тут буриме... А вы всё о поцелуйчиках... Еле отбился.... ПрАтивные...:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

*vitaly10*,:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> я бы сам......


 :Vah:  ......................................................................... Ща уписаюся....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> развеж я стал бы передавать....   я бы сам......


Кхе...сам..... сам для себя?
Сам с усам... иль как в песне
- Я вам..................

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Цитата:


> развеж я стал бы передавать.... я бы сам......





> Я потом когда вы ушли





> Я думал у вас тут буриме... А вы всё о поцелуйчиках... Еле отбился.... ПрАтивные...


:eek: :eek: :eek: 
А нука - колитесь... когда это было, когда
Когда вы мне песни орали втроём 
Мама, мама, мааааааааама.....

Когда все соседи и даже собачка моя
Вам подпевали - ой, мама, мама!!!!! :Vah:  
Виталькину днюху теперь не забыть никогда!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Виталькину днюху теперь не забыть никогда!!!


Гы.....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

ну может и было,
я точно не здаю,
 теперь вот сижу,
и немного страдаю.

такое ведь зрелище я пропустил,
его досих пор я себе не простил.

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
  Ну Саня! всё буриме испортил...

----------


## bobsan

*syroega_sv*,
 не понял я ,
а где твоя,
 готовая продукция?

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 ещё не настрадал

----------


## Татьянка

> Сережа, сама скромность...,
> а поцелуйчик так и не передал Виталику, зажидил , себе оставил, я видел....


:mad: .... тааааккккккккк.....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюшке (Звёздочке)
> Небо
> Звезда
> НЛО
> Цикады
> Мандарины
> Режим
> Форточка
> Музей
> Муравей


Принимай Натусик!!!!!!!! Другого что-то в голову не лезет. :Oj:  


_Звезда, по небу пролетая
Округу освещает
Не знает, бедная она
Что ждут её, не знает

И как должна она узнать
В режиме ведь летает
По плану, в заданный момент
Сияет, и мерцает

Загружена, как муравей
Везде успеть должна ведь
Вдали заметить НЛО
Что знак спешит оставить

Эх, как хотелось бы Звезде
На землю раз спуститься
Сходить в музей, или в кино
Иль просто, взять, напиться

Очистить спелый мандарин
И не спеша покушать
И знойной ночью, да вдвоём
Цикады трель послушать

Перед рассветом, молча встать
И быть неумолимой
Да в форточку, умчаться вновь
Звездой неуловимой

_

----------


## bobsan

> Перед рассветом, молча встать
> И быть неумолимой


да.... только так и надо...:frown:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> да.... только так и надо...


Что ты Саня так не весел?
Буйну голову повесил?
Завтра будет воскресенье
У Виталика похмелье....

Только в мик вы не орите
Вы себя теперь блюдите
Будет некому сказать
"Что орёшь,  ядрёна мать"!!!kuku :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> от еще для  Звёздочки,
> 
> Арбуз
> Фокус
> Человек
> Нимфа
> Беларусь
> Книга
> Телефон
> ...


Ну, пронимай))))))))) :Ha:  

_Как человеку мало в жизни надо
Когда грустит бывает он в ночи
Стаканом кто-то вдруг его поманит
уже штаны его промокли от мочи

В душе его уж нимфа распевает
И телефон давно уж им забыт
А Беларусь на проводе страдает
И карапуз там плачет уж навзрыд

Арбуз, в тарелке, мухами облеплен
Рассыпан где попало порошок
А он сидит, и песни распевает
И рядом с ним стоит ночной горшок

В стакане квас уж плесенью покрылся
Бежит по старой книге таракан
Ну что ж ты человече опустился
Давно ты ниже плинтуса упал

Вот, за окном уже пробила пушка
Двенадцать раз - то время на обед
А у тебя холодная комфорка
И в холодильнике съестных припасов нет

Вся жизнь из фокусов твоя - печально
Своими всё руками развалил
Когда-то всё имел, и был начальник
Но счастье ты своё в стакане утопил

Не удержал в реках своих ты вентиль, 
Резьбу сорвало, так и дальше прёт
Хорош орать, неугомонный крендель
Уже сосед милицию зовёт

В квартире лишь ободранные стены
Но взгляд твой устремлён на арбалет
Как память, до проклятой перемены
Прошло уж с той поры немало лет

Ну сколько можешь плыть ты по теченью
Найди же силы, и из пепла ты востань
Ведь ты мужик, что б мне не говорили
Встряхнись, и снова к берегу пристань_

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
>  уже написала?
> ну на еще
> 
> Кассета
> Кеды
> Бой 
> Орел
> Браунинг
> ...


Вот, что получилось)))


_Ну что за сволочь интернет
Мне от него покоя нет
Учить собралась я уроки
И нужно мне найти ответ

Пойду ка лучше на страницу
Да материал я соберу
Про Трою, Петербург и Ниццу
И про китайскую стену

Но, что я вижу, что такое
Мой сторож что-то мне кричит
И "глаз" его налился кровью
Вход на страничку мне закрыт

Так, успокоюсь я немного
Пойду ка выпью я воды
Не то сейчас сожгу компьютер
Не далеко и до беды

Про Трою я учить хотела
Ко мне на комп залез троян
Поставлю всё сейчас на сканер
Предупреждение ему дам

Тут как назло друзья припёрлись
С кассетой, видео, одной
Мол фильм хотим с тобой смотреть мы
Дела твои давай долой

Расселись в зале, на диване
Кино включили, боже мой!
Там фильм какой то, про колонну
Солдат, ведущих с кем то бой.

Их командир, орёл, красавец
Он браунинг в руке зажал
Кричит " а ну, вставай мерзавец,
Иди вперёд, я приказал"

Ну, в общем, не моё кино то
Я про любовь хочу смотреть
Друзей культурно проводила
Пойду ка лучше я попеть

Где микрофон, где караоке
От песни где лежат слова
Ой, что-то всё не нахожу я
Аж разболелась голова

Обую лучше свои кеды
Закрою чёртов интернет
Пойду гулять я на природу
Там, получу на всё ответ

Фонарь почти уже забыла
Ну что же делать чёрт возьми
Уроки я не доучила
Накличу на себя беды._

----------


## maknata

> Принимай Натусик!!!!!!!! Другого что-то в голову не лезет


Чичас порвку,как Тузик спичку!
А ну , не медля в лику!:mad:

----------


## maknata

Одна Танюшка пишет нам стихи..
Все остальные всё ха-ха, хи-хи..
Я тут недавно гуся ощипала,
И перьев я колекцию собрала,
Решила всем я по перу раздать..
Чтоб было чем поэтам тут писать..
Забросили мы что-то буримЭ..
Или в поэзии ни БЭ ни МЭ?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Чичас порвку,как Тузик спичку!
> А ну , не медля в лику!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :tongue: 

Что Тузик спичку рвёт, не знала
О грелке я всегда слыхала
Тебе я в личке отписала
И снова, дальше побежала :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Одна Танюшка пишет нам стихи..
> Все остальные всё ха-ха, хи-хи..


Вот, вот, ты похвали её Натуся... :Vah:  
Другим укоры как вода, да с г*у*ся! :Aga:  :cool: :tongue:

----------


## maknata

> Другим укоры как вода, да с гуся!


Ню-ню! Я и до них когда-то доберуся!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Принимай Натусик!!!!!!!!


 :Ha:  ДУбль 2:tongue: 
_
Звезда, по небу пролетит
Округу освещая
Летит себе, да и летит
Другого  и не зная

И как должна она узнать
В режиме ведь летает
По плану, ну ни дать, ни взять
Сияет, и мерцает

Загружена, как муравей
Везде успеть должна ведь
И НЛО определить, 
Что знак спешит оставить

Эх, как хотелось бы Звезде
На землю раз спуститься
Сходить в музей, или в кино
Иль просто, взять, напиться

Очистить спелый мандарин
И не спеша покушать
И знойной ночью, да вдвоём
Цикады трель послушать

Перед рассветом, молча встать
И быть неумолимой
Да через форточку, умчать
Звездой неуловимой_

----------


## Татьянка

*Звёздочка*,
 :eek: Мляяяяяяяяяя............Танюха! Из тебя усё , как из пулемета прёт..... И откуда тока стока?:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
>   Мляяяяяяяяяя............Танюха! Из тебя усё , как из пулемета прёт..... И откуда тока стока?


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Ещё, я крестиком могу
По небу вышивать
А если сильно попросить - 
Лапшу начну раскатывать:tongue: kuku  :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Я тут недавно гуся ощипала,
> И перьев я колекцию собрала,
> Решила всем я по перу раздать..


готов одно перо принять ,
но уж ни как не три,
для  перьев трех кого нибудь,
другого избери...

----------


## PAN

> для перьев трех кого нибудь,
> другого избери...


Есть у меня пернатый друг
И друга знают все вокруг....
Не все Андрюху знают люди
Зато известен мистер Вудди....:biggrin: 

http://foto.e-kirov.ru/albums/userpi...1802djatly.jpg

----------


## Strelez

Задание было очень не простое :Ha:  и вот что вышло :biggrin: 
Я старался и прошу отнестись творчески к моей поэзии :biggrin: :biggrin:  :Vah:  
*Требуется
Будет
Защита
Крамольный
Шаг
Бритва
Пивной
Стружка
Романтик
Медведь....  *  

 И вот настал тот день *Крамольный* 
 Когда осталось сделать  *шаг  *  
 И *будет* музыкой звучать заупокойной 
 В башке похмелье и здоровья вредный враг
 В *пивной* друзья!!!В пивной мы исцелимся 
 Ну а пока!...Прошу вас не шуметь
 Мой кот с утра,спать не давал, глумился
 И топал по паркету как *медведь* 
 Ох!!! Голова моя опухшая как тыква 
 Ведь средство есть, но лень еще идти
 И боль виски изрезала как *бритва*
 Но в мыслях я уже на пол пути 
*Романтик*-Я!!! Ты извени подружка 
 зачем опять с утра звонишь?
 Да прицепилась словно *стружка*
 Глоток пивка,и я вернусь к тебе малышь 
 И *требуется*  лишь опохмелиться 
*Защита* это ж типа... для здоровья,дома, для семьи
 А может закодироваться или Блин!!! зашиться....
 Но я без пива ведь подохну от тоски !!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> вот что вышло


Замечательно вышло.... :Ok:  

Поздравляю с боевым буримешным крещением!!!.... :br:

----------


## Strelez

*PAN*,



> Поздравляю с боевым буримешным крещением!!!


 :Ok:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## bobsan

вот нашел старое, даже не помню  кто задал


Сане (Бобсану)
Дрожжи
Муха
Клей
Клещ
Клоп
Циклоп
Варенье
Враньё


Эпиграф:
«Покрылась пылью муха на ноге,
Лежит и дремлет, приятно ей и мне.
Она мечтает о том, о чем и я,
А значит, мы по разуму друзья.
Лень неизлечима, лень непобедима,
Лень просто необходима тем, кто выпил пива»

 лень


Я так устал, в башке мигрень,
Я в кресло сел, и шевелиться лень,
Я нюхал клей, взбодриться чтоб,
Но тут приполз вонючий клоп.

Его я прогонять не стал,
Ведь я по-прежнему устал,
Хотел с варенья слить сироп,
Хотел нажраться как циклоп,

Увидев это вперся клещ,
На вид угрюм он и зловещ.
Влетела муха в этот зал,
Я тихо пальцем двигать стал,

Меня ведь звери засидят,
Хотел прогнать я всех подряд.
Но почему-то вновь устал,
И шевелиться зря не стал.

К варенью дрожжи хороши,
Эх! Браги жахнуть от души,
Что? Я  лентяй? Нет ё-моё!
Все это гнусное враньё!

Я резко встал, прогнал клещей,
Клопов , циклопов и лещей,
Теперь спокойно можно сесть,
Поспать и что-нибудь поесть.

----------


## PAN

:Ok:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## mrwoody

Надо тему поднимать...

----------

